# Summer Cannabis Mamas and MJ Lovers



## canadianhippie

Welcome to Summer Cannabis Mamas and MJ Lovers









Our Standing Message:
***
Our purpose is to Support, Educate & Share information regarding the Many Common & UnCommon Uses and Abuses of Cannabis/Marijuana.

We speak about News Currents, Media, "Medical" Marijuana, State Legislation, Parenting, Breastfeeding, Legal Issues, Spirituality, Plant Uses and Preparations, Opinion, Fact and Truth.

We promote the use of this wonderful Medicinal Plant for Appetite Stimulant, Spiritual Centering, Treating the symptoms of Morning Sickness, Chronic pain, Glaucoma and possibly Curing/Reversing Cancer, AIDS etc... Countless Citizens find this plant medically useful and less harmful than disease causing prescription and over the counter DRUGS.

We are also discussing Hemp another misunderstood plant & seed, which has many wonderful non-medicinal uses < Fiber, Fuel, Plastics, Nutritional Value etc...> This is also illegal to cultivate in much of the U.S.
Also the subjects of spending less money on the "WAR" against Marijuana.
Many governments attempt to mis-inform and discourage Right Education and Safe Access to Marijuana. We Say... Use all things in harmony with yourself and others.

As this is a public forum and may be viewed by anyone with internet access, please be mindful what you post on this topic. Everyone has different comfort levels and we don't want to discourage anyone from joining us.

Welcome to our forum, newcomers, and enjoy!

Resource List under construction, PM me for suggestions

Cannabis and Pregnancy

Common Treatments for Hyperemesis Gravidarum

Use of Marijuana During Pregnancy

Women and Cannabis

Women and Cannabis google books

Dr. Melanie Dreher, reefer reseacher

Cannabis and Children

Is Marijuana a Valuable Treatment for Autism?

Cannabis Reduces Infant Mortality

Mother Explains Why She Gives Pot to her 9 Year Old Autistic Son

Cannabis Legality

The NORML State Guide to Marijuana Laws

Drug War Facts

Drug Policy Alliance

Clinical Studies and Medical Marijuana

International Association for Cannabinoid Medicines

How Cannabis Works on the Brain

Medical Marijuana News and Information

Women's Alliance for Medical Marijuana

ProCon, non-profit public charity

American Medical Marijuana Association

Marijuana Policy Project

Multidisciplinary Association for Psychedelic Studies

American Civil Liberties Union

Canadian Links

Why Prohibition

Cannabis Culture Magazine


----------



## canadianhippie

Afternoon nap in session, so Im back. Well to initiate a little conversation I thought maybe we can talk about how many people in your circle or who you've met through your life have or regularly smoke? how you feel about your province/state/country's progress in either legalization or de-criminalization? How do you advocate and spread awareness for marijuana laws? or tell us a little bit about your smoking history and how you've been able to use herb to benefit your body and mind.

Ill start with a little info about me and mj. Ive been enjoying the herb for i guess about 6 years now, Ive smoked with allllll kinds of people and cultures and gradually came to a place where I could use the herb to benefit and expand my mindset and clear stress. Although, its sometimes just good fun to watch a funny movie and let loose and giggle.

Ive found through my life, 8 out 10 people Ive met smoke. I know in comparison, Canada has a much more relaxed attitude towards marijuana, but it still jams up the legal system with possession charges etc. I for one, have never had to be involved with the police regarding possession, I wish I didnt have to be so cautious about getting caught, as Im sure you all do. I must admit, Ive falling out of the info circuit regarding marijuana law changes and as much as I wanted to go to the Global Marijuana March in Toronto, I had my baby and was advised not to due to the growing tension of the upcoming G20 summit, people thought protests were a little volatile at that time, maybe next year! As far as advocacy, I could be doing more, I switched my focus after my son was born to promote breastfeeding, no circ, baby wearing and things like that. After the g20 summit in toronto, I wanted to get back into my government- related causes, so among other things Id like to build knowledge about mj among the public, without getting myself in to much trouble. I feel now that i have a baby, people will look twice if I say mother and marijuana in the same sentence, and no one needs CSA involved .

Anyways, nice to meet you all, hope you dont mind me starting a new thread and I hope the ice breaker questions are suitable and interesting.







happiness to you


----------



## shell024

Hi there! Perhaps you might copy/paste the links/intro from the first post of the previous thread? I dunno if its standard, but thought it'll probably be helpful.









As for me, I live on Guam, and a week and a half ago, one of our senators introduced a bill to allow qualified patients access to medical cannabis. Two days ago, our local paper published my opinion letter!


----------



## eilonwy

I know lots of people who smoke and lots of people who don't. If I had to guess, I'd say it's 30/70 in favor of non-smokers. That said, most of the non-smokers I know are fairly mellow, it's just not for them. I have one friend, for example, who had two terrible experiences with herb (enough to seriously consider that he's got an allergy to it







). He's fine with other people smoking, but he's not about to join in any time soon.







More later, I just wanted to subscribe.


----------



## Mamatolea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *canadianhippie* 
Afternoon nap in session, so Im back. Well to initiate a little conversation I thought maybe we can talk about how many people in your circle or who you've met through your life have or regularly smoke? how you feel about your province/state/country's progress in either legalization or de-criminalization? How do you advocate and spread awareness for marijuana laws? or tell us a little bit about your smoking history and how you've been able to use herb to benefit your body and mind.
Canada has a much more relaxed attitude towards marijuana, but it still jams up the legal system with possession charges etc.

I think it's funny that you say they have a more relaxed view in Canada. My "adopted mother" lives up in Saskatoon and she says they are hard core against it. She used to be a teacher and said there were very few that smoked, even amongst the kids.

Around here in NH, I find a lot more people do than don't but no one broadcasts it for obvious reasons. It's all about covert convo and little things that give it away









I tend to be more forward about it and am an advocate for legalization. I even told my Dr about it and *since she is the awesomest dr ever* she told me as soon as it's legalized, she will write us scripts for it







, so it's nice to know we have people around us that think in line with our reasons and love of natural meds. I am, however, very frustrated with our legalization process. The local police are REALLY sticking their fingers in and jamming things up because they would have to PAY for it if it's legal..really, the letter the governor sent to me about why he vetoed the bill said that the police were "worried about controlling it", which means, how will we make money on it when when can't bust people for it anymore?? It's SO annoying. I hate that DANGEROUS drugs like prescriptions for speed, meth, not to mention alcohol which is proven dangerous is still legal and tobacco which is laced with all kinds of ridiculous chemicals to lead to addiction are all still legal, but natural medications that actually help people are still banned in so many places and have such crazy stigmas attached...blah! I donate to MPP to help raise awareness and I also help campaign with letter writing to officials when we are working on legislation. I am also a fan of RIPAC in Rhode Island(in support of my magical mamas down there







)

My history is that I have only been partaking for a little over 5 yrs now. Hubby and I never smoked until we were in our late 20s. We just didn't have a lot of people with positive experiences and so it wasn't until we felt safe that we finally tried it. And it has helped with his depression and has really helped with my chronic pain issues. We pretty much only vaporize though, I am not a fan of smoking~for our health and the kiddos too~we want to try baking, but are waiting on a reasonable source for enough to bake with.

Nothing is better than sitting out under the canopy of the heavens while enjoying the natural medicine the earth gives us with all our friends <3


----------



## canadianhippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
[/url]

I hope you dont mind ~D~ , I think this is great.


----------



## canadianhippie

This is all great conversation mama's, I hope the thread catches on!


----------



## Mountaingirl79

Hi all! I saw the conversation starter so I wanted to chime in and subscribe.









I am very vocal about my pro MJ stance, and I post a lot of pro MJ stuff on my facebook to spread awareness and also, I work for an alternative wholesale distributor, which is a fancy way of saying " head shop supplier" so my job, 40 hours a week, is to sit in my office and sell vaporizers and all sorts of legal smoking accessories, to stores.








I LOVE my job, and we are all very open and honest at work, all feel like the legalization of MJ will help our business grow! I love that I work at a place where my passion for this is accepted and encouraged.









So, that said, most of the people I know are smokers and so..

As far as where I live and it's stance, it has been decriminalized here and I am happy about that and hope that we will make that next step eventually, sooner rather than later.

I hope everyone who has the option will vote yes to medical mj in November! Lets keep this train rolling!









My history is that I am very knowledgeable on all things cannabis, since 1995.
If you have any questions about vaps or JWH-018 let me know....  LOL


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *canadianhippie* 
I hope you dont mind ~D~ , I think this is great.

















Not at all... I'm actually a little flattered that you liked the quote I searched up when transferring over to the summer thread. It is a good one... The links are the same ones that get carried over from season to season,but I haven't checked them recently to make sure they are all still working. It seems that most of the mamas that were around when I first joined this tribe aren't posting anymore







I believe that's where they came from.

I am subbing for now, will post more later.







Thank you for the fresh new thread!! I look forward to learning & sharing with everyone!!


----------



## crunchymomof2

Subbing. Dh and I have been partaking for just over a year now. We had never tried it because of belonging to a conservative christians. Once we stopped dh wanted to try that almost immediately. It has helped both of us a lot. We don't know many smokers yet. Hoping to meet more. Hoping for legalization. Or to move to a legal location.


----------



## canadianhippie

thats sounds like a dream job mountaingirl79!

I was wondering, do you mama's cut tobacco with your spliffs? I dont use bongs, vapourizers (because of $$) or pipes...just good old fashioned zigzags.


----------



## yippiehippie

Thx for the summer thread...yay for summer








Be back later, subbing for now of course...


----------



## eilonwy

I don't roll joints terribly often (and never for myself) but no, I've only rolled regular joints, no tobacco. I'd never even heard of anyone doing that until this thread!


----------



## canadianhippie

really? its to allow the really sticky stuff to smoke properly, if you add to dry, it would just be a preference.

I feel I have a stigma attached to bong/pipe etc. smoking, I guess I feel like a drug fiend, especially with a pipe, I think of people using pipes to smoke other drugs, and with bongs, people taking a big hit (or more) quickly seems like its just to get as high as possible, i feel like thats how addicts behave. If i smoke, I enjoy the process of it all and puffing back slowly/ taking my time. I am alone on this one? I COMPLETELY AND UTTERLY do NOT look down upon those that do, so I dont want you to think im one of "those" its just a preference. I would use a vap, if I had the chance, strictly because of toxins and smoke it removes. Id miss a good ol fashion spliff though


----------



## eilonwy

Huh. I think of bongs as social things; I can't imagine having one for myself, but if I frequently had friends over to smoke it would make sense. I like the one-hitter a lot, because packing a bowl when it's just me seems kind of silly and wasteful and because it means I don't have to worry about papers.


----------



## NewDirections

Hi Everyone









I definitely think that marijuana should be legalized. I think it's safer than alcohol.

It should be interesting to see how Californians vote in November


----------



## shell024

I never enjoyed joints cut with tobacco, maybe just because I really dont like tobacco period, lol.

I mostly love good old fashioned joints and bowl/one-hitter pipes...for similar reasons mentioned above... I often am just too lazy to roll one...lol

Does anyone have any experience, knowledge or research/info related to mj and mental disorders?


----------



## Mamatolea

We don't use rolling papers, I really hate smoking actually. I prefer to vape and we do all the time unless we are out somewhere we don't have access to a plug. We have a bong and a couple of pipes too. Hubby likes to bong, it's his preference, but he vapes with me because he knows it's my favorite. Plus it makes it last sooo much longer. I can vape a batch twice and then we use the rebake to make hash, so it's like three times the love. Very cost efficient for this frugalista..lol

I love the medicine, but not the smoke that kills your lungs, so vaping for me is the best option. Next would be baking, but we just don't have the supply to bake with at the moment.

As far as mental disorders, what ones are you referring too? Hubby has depression/anger issues that he takes zoloft for and the mj helps him immensely. I have chronic pain and it helps me as well. My doctor is VERY cool and has already said that when we get legal here, there is a script waiting for both of us







So nice to have an amazing doctor(who I called on her cell on the 4th when Lea cut her head open and the dr was pressuring us to give her a tetanus shot..she called me back as soon as she got the message at 10:15pm and told me I made the right choice <3 I love her so much! How many drs you know will call you personally to answer questions-especially aboout no vax-at 10 at night? I want to marry her! LOL)

Hope you are all escaping the heat(here in NH it is 104 today! GAG) and having a fabo summer so far! It's almost fall!!! hehe


----------



## makalani

I am MJ mama too! Have felt off and on guilty for using since my kids were born but now that they are a bit older ( 5 and 2) I find I like myself and the mother I am a whole lot more when I am using MJ. My hubby really enjoys me too b/c I am not so anxious and moody. I don't use daily but I do use weekly although I have considered going daily.

It's amazing how much more in tune with my children I am when smoke MJ. I enjoy every single second with them and the most simple things become so amazing. I am more patient and understanding. I really hear them when they speak and I think that they enjoy me more when I am tuned into them like that. Anyone else feel similar?

Just moved to California and think I have a good case for a medical mj card so I am looking into it. I get nervous when I think about having to present my case on it though so really I just wish I had a steady source with the same kind of options as a MJ dispensary. Wish it was just easier to find a MJ source in a new place. I don't even know how one goes about it! My stash will soon run out and who knows when I will happen upon a connection







For that reason alone a medical mj card would be really helpful. Any Cali mamas that have a card?


----------



## Mountaingirl79

Makalani, I am far, far away in Asheville NC....But I have some dispensaries in CA that are my clients, they buy legal accessories for their business from me. ( Vaps and grinders and such) Maybe this link will help??:http://americanmarijuana.org/
If you want to know of any that I know personally, let me know..
Also, don't be ashamed! 

Canadianhippie, I dont cut my J's with tobacco, I find that the tobacco with it makes me a little dizzy. I think that may be due to my inhaling too deep, so I think it is just me. Dh likes spliffs with no dizziness.

Just checking in. Much love mamas!


----------



## shell024

Quote:


Originally Posted by *makalani* 
It's amazing how much more in tune with my children I am when smoke MJ. I enjoy every single second with them and the most simple things become so amazing. I am more patient and understanding. I really hear them when they speak and I think that they enjoy me more when I am tuned into them like that. Anyone else feel similar?

Absolutely! That is me almost word for word!


----------



## NewDirections

Makalani,
I have a card in CA, what do you want to know?


----------



## makalani

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NewDirections* 
Makalani,
I have a card in CA, what do you want to know?

Hi NewDirections! Well I have a brother who has gone through the process in Montana and has his card but he said he has heard that the states with a mmc program are " really cracking down" and making it really diffucult to get a card. Have you heard of anything like this in CA? Did you go through one of the clinics who specializes in the mmc process or just your regular doctor. I feel nervous about presenting myself for the card. I don't know why but I just feel like I will be on trial! Like will I get the right combination of words out at the right time so that I am deemed worthy ya know? Going to be honest but also know that I am sort of "selling it" too. Does that make sense? This nervousness and anxiety has kept me from making an appointment.


----------



## NewDirections

Hi Makalani,

I picked a clinic that specializes in mmc. It was about $100 for the clinic visit. I was told to bring some medical evidence that supports my need for medical marijuana. They said you can bring in x-rays, prescriptions, dr records, etc. I brought in my zoloft bottle and when I talked to the dr I told him about how mj really helps for my anxiety/depression. He wrote my rx and I took it to a dispensary and bought some mj. It was not a difficult process.

I haven't heard about the state cracking down. It seems in CA the process to get a mmc is almost a formality. There are so many conditions that mj is helpful for. You just need to show something to support your need for green medicine.

I love it that someone in the spring thread refered to mj as an herb







(I can't remember who it was, remind me







)It is an herb that makes so many people feel better. I feel that the government doesn't have a right to say who can use an herb and who can't. If catnip is totally legal why isn't weed? It's ok if cats get high and not humans









Makalani, let me know if you have any more questions









Peace and love mamas


----------



## makalani

Thanks NewDirections! Really appreciate you taking the time and I feel much better about getting on with it!


----------



## yippiehippie

It's good to see so many new names on here, welcome all









The convo on what everyone's smoking out of is interesting to me...I have pretty much everything but use my vape the most just for the health factor and i feel more comfortable using that with a baby around my small apt. However, bongs are my favorite! it's retired now, we just get it out very rarely for special occasions







. Dh uses a pipe and i share sometimes, for the social aspect of it. His fav is joints, but never spliffs-i really don't know anyone that does that anymore I guess. I think joints are so bad on the smoke factor and not very economical so we don't use them much.


----------



## makalani

Heard a lot of great things about using a vaporizer. When using a vape id there less of a burned mj smell left in the air than smoking? Seems like that might be the case. How about on your breath?


----------



## yippiehippie

Really there probably shouldn't be any burned or mj smell when vaping since it doesn't burn it in the sense that smoking it does. That's why i use it--no second hand smoke for ppl around either and normally there's no smell. I do blow something out but i don't know if that's considered vapors or what. There're supposed to be smokeless. I don't think you can tell on the breath, I can't on DH, but hate how he smells after smoking from a pipe.


----------



## maminatural

love those words together, makes me think of fresh herbs and flowers...

I log on here every few months and love love LOVE that you ladies are still around. Much love to all!http://www.mothering.com/discussions...milies/joy.gif

The Magic Herb... Helps to alleviate stress and reduce anxiety. Helps me to focus on the task at hand, helps me be a better mother, sister, daughter... It's underrated and unjustly illegal.

We need to join the social movement towards legalization, beginning with its medical benefits and extending out to the meditative qualities it contains. It is in fact, this plant that could unify us because regardless of color, political beliefs or nationalities, it's pretty much accepted as being a much milder effect than what the government makes it out to be.

Federal Govt has it categorized as a Schedule I drug, which defines it as a drug "with no accepted medical value in treatment" (along with heroin).... really???

Continuing a ban on marijuana is oppressive to women. We know how much more effective than Motrin it is during PMS. There is no better medicine than marijuana during a case of severe morning sickness...

It is oppressive to lower working class citizens when it is proven to be effective against depression. It is a plant we can grow in our backyards and save money. It is clearly better for mental clarity than the other legal stuff like alcohol and nicotine...

But let me stop ranting.... sorry!









I can't roll a joint for the life of me. I have a pipe but it serves me fine... although I would rather be suing a vaporizer but I can't afford one yet. Are there any for less than $75?

I am seriously interested in living in a State that has decriminalized mj, so if this sunny state don't do something to decriminalize it soon, I will have to consider other options. Asheville sounds wonderful, I didn't realize it was decriminalized in N.C.!

Anyway, have a wonderful summer mommas!


----------



## Mama2Rio

i just talked to my best friend yesterday and she's having such a hard time. she's been really sick for over a year, found out she has some kind of stomach disorder (don't know what it's called because i didn't want to pull info that she didn't want to discuss- i know it's genetic). but most of her problems started to surface after she stopped smoking mj about 2 years ago, she was fine up until that point.







her hubby is in the navy and cannot have anything illegal in the house and if she or he is caught it can mean some major problems. she's going to do everything without her husband knowing and if she starts to feel better, she's going to let him know she's been medicating with mj. she wants to go back to smoking because she really thinks it will help her medicate, she doesn't like all the perceptions she's on and has been experiencing some side effect. i'm working with DH's friend to get her some mj because she can't risk asking around. this has been just a crazy week trying to get a deal for her, they both live on the other side of the country in 2 different states and it's just a ridicules situation because of paranoia on her part.

the only plus side is that they may end up getting transferred to san diego within the next year and she can get a card. only question here is, any one a military with a med card? if so, what possible problems can this cause? any one a military family that did not get a med card but is in a state that provides them because of military status? any thoughts?


----------



## yippiehippie

Wow, that's terrible...my thoughts and prayers go out to your friend








Keep us updated on how it works out...too bad you don't live close to her so she can just come to your place to smoke, huh

That's just another reason it should be legal!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maminatural* 
Federal Govt has it categorized as a Schedule I drug, which defines it as a drug "with no accepted medical value in treatment" (along with heroin).... really???

Never mind that heroin, cocaine, and methamphetamine all have valid and known medical value and are occasionally even used as such despite their (just as valid and just as known) drawbacks. Marijuana has LOADS of known and largely accepted value as a medicine and none of the drawbacks of the alternatives (e.g. antiemetics, antiinflammatories, antipsychotics, antidepressants, etc).


----------



## ~D~

Popping in for a quick









Keep the great discussions going!! Love you all!!!


----------



## canadianhippie

I can imagine it being quite difficult having a mj lifestyle in a military family, the risk is that much greater. mama2rio, how is the husbands stance on mj,although its risky for him, is he willing to risk it to help his wife? I wouldnt keep it a secret though, those things tend to blow up.

maminnatural, i found it hard to find a vap for less than $75, i checked craigslist and kijiji and no luck. I think id try to look for a used volcano









I thought I would share my favourite place/ activity to go/do with my herb, then we could all share.

I love, love going for a nature walk and smoking a spliff. I love being outside and hearing the birds and feeling the sunshine and breeze, notice its soooo much more special and enjoyable after or during a J? I like to go for a walk, babe falls asleep then we venture down a walking trail surrounded by meadows and forests. No traffic sounds or other people, just me and baby out on a walk. I feel so peaceful and truly happy inside. It seems to all intune itself and i feel so lovely and natural, enjoying a herb and being out in nature, its like thats exactly how life is supposed to be.


----------



## Mama2Rio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *canadianhippie* 
I can imagine it being quite difficult having a mj lifestyle in a military family, the risk is that much greater. mama2rio, how is the husbands stance on mj,although its risky for him, is he willing to risk it to help his wife? I wouldnt keep it a secret though, those things tend to blow up.
.

i really feel bad for her situation. i don't really know her hubby. we went to college together and then moved far away from each other, but still really good friends. i asked her his stance on things. she says she doesn't even think he's ever even tried mj, but isn't one of those "drugs are bad" type people, i guess he's a to each their own kind of stance. she just wants to see if smoking is going to make her any better, and if it does, then she'll tell. . i will update as situation continues for her. i just hope for some kind of recovery without meds that make her feel aches and so fourth to begin with. the whole situation just right out sucks and, well, no use preaching this here.


----------



## vanislandmama

Love seeing this thread pop up on the front page when you log in! We are a cannabis loving mom and pop on Vancouver Island and I just wanted to say hello!
So happy to see a discussion board like this one. My husband is a medical user and an activist in the Vancouver/Vancouver Island area. He is a lawyer who helps med patients who are getting screwed around by Health Canada and the cops. I am so proud of all the work he does.
Happy Summer Cannabis!


----------



## canadianhippie

aww good to have ya vanislandmama, good for you and your husband, thank you for helping us all out. I like that, Happy Summer Cannabis, tis the season.

Mama2rio, preach away! Im sure there may not be alot of other mama's you can have this discussion with. Hopefully the mj can help her naturally and it can be done comfortably and discreetly in the home. but let us know.

Sooo, i enjoy seeing the thread on the front page too, Im so happy the thread took off and conversations are buzzing, not bad for a new member







lol I liked to lurk through the mdc forums and was sooo happy to see a cannabis mamas thread. I hope im being a good host and everyone feels responded to and involved.

Would anyone else like to share their favourite place/ activity to have mary jane tag along to?


----------



## canadianhippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *canadianhippie* 
I love, love going for a nature walk and smoking a spliff. I love being outside and hearing the birds and feeling the sunshine and breeze, notice its soooo much more special and enjoyable after or during a J? I like to go for a walk, babe falls asleep then we venture down a walking trail surrounded by meadows and forests. No traffic sounds or other people, just me and baby out on a walk. I feel so peaceful and truly happy inside. It seems to all intune itself and i feel so lovely and natural, enjoying a herb and being out in nature, its like thats exactly how life is supposed to be.


Heres a pic of babe out today on one of these nature walks, strolling along the trail beside the meadow.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *canadianhippie* 
Heres a pic of babe out today on one of these nature walks, strolling along the trail beside the meadow.









Look at that beautiful baby!!!







I think there is no better place to enjoy the wonderful herb that mama earth herself gave to us. Thank you so much for sharing with us!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vanislandmama* 
Love seeing this thread pop up on the front page when you log in! We are a cannabis loving mom and pop on Vancouver Island and I just wanted to say hello!
So happy to see a discussion board like this one. My husband is a medical user and an activist in the Vancouver/Vancouver Island area. He is a lawyer who helps med patients who are getting screwed around by Health Canada and the cops. I am so proud of all the work he does.
Happy Summer Cannabis!









vanislandmama, we are thrilled to have you join us!







Your DH is doing great work, you should be proud! I haven't kept up on the Marc Emery news for a couple of weeks, do you know what's been going on? I was hearing lots of things on FB but not recently, just wondered if you knew...


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 
Really there probably shouldn't be any burned or mj smell when vaping since it doesn't burn it in the sense that smoking it does. That's why i use it--no second hand smoke for ppl around either and normally there's no smell. I do blow something out but i don't know if that's considered vapors or what. There're supposed to be smokeless. I don't think you can tell on the breath, I can't on DH, but hate how he smells after smoking from a pipe.

I just wanted to comment on this real quick, DH complained a lot about my smoking even when I confined myself to the bathroom with the fan on







BUT, I was ever so blessed to be gifted with a vape recently,







and he still says he can smell it. Now I think that to a point, he's right, because even though the herb doesn't 'burn', it does get heated up. We disagree on how much it smells and what it smells like







but I can tell you this - it's not as hard to 'clear' the air when I vape, and probably if I turned it down a bit it wouldn't smell so much. But he's just too damn picky, IMO







And no, there's no stinky smell on your clothes or breath, so that's a good thing. Just my


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
I just wanted to comment on this real quick, DH complained a lot about my smoking even when I confined myself to the bathroom with the fan on







BUT, I was ever so blessed to be gifted with a vape recently,







and he still says he can smell it. Now I think that to a point, he's right, because even though the herb doesn't 'burn', it does get heated up. We disagree on how much it smells and what it smells like







but I can tell you this - it's not as hard to 'clear' the air when I vape, and probably if I turned it down a bit it wouldn't smell so much. But he's just too damn picky, IMO







And no, there's no stinky smell on your clothes or breath, so that's a good thing. Just my









What do you keep your temp on? I'm curious bc i think i'm still finding the right one. Yeah, I do agree there is some funky smell going on--almost smells like the rubber tube on mine mixed in w/the weed, but I guess i never notice since i'm the one using it


----------



## ~D~

I start out at around 250-300. I asked about this on the last thread and a PP said they vaped at 340. I've tried that, too. I really think it depends on the condition and type of herb you're vaping. I'm still playing around to find the best temp too. I even tried sprinkling the buds a bit if they seem dry, that's nice, kinda misty







I think the best thing is to start out as low as possible then slowly ramp it up as you go along, or at a higher temp if you re-vape. WDYT?


----------



## vanislandmama

Thanks everyone for the kind welcome!
~D~my DH works very closely with Marc and Jody. He went down to Seattle last week to visit Marc in jail after he was released from solitary confinement. The lawyers are trying to get Marc out of Seattle and back up to Canada so that he can serve his time here instead of there. There is a big movement to get him out of jail, people from Cannabis Culture and the whyprohibition organization are working hard to keep this in the news so people don't forget about Marc and the harms of prohibition.
My favorite place to bring my flower is to the beach. Letting the kiddies play and chilling back with my man!


----------



## eilonwy

I am really hoping that a steady, reliable source shows up for me soon.







Weekends home alone with no herb and nowhere to go are just dead boring, and cleaning without herb very quickly bores me silly.














Thank goodness for Netflix, right?


----------



## greenmulberry

Hello friends. I have been indulging for 10 years or so, but am currently abstaining as I am pregnant with my 1st, and I just feel more comfortable limiting the substances I take in now. Sigh, I miss it so.

I prefer to eat or vape it myself. I would like to be more of a MJ activist, but, I am the sole income earner for my household, so I usually prefer to stay on the down low. But I am so happy to see this community!


----------



## canadianhippie

Hey greenmulberry, welcome to the tribe! Congratulations on your baby bun in the oven.

Eilonwy, I know exactly what you mean! Whether you have tons to do or nothing to do, a little herb can give you motivation to do something that will keep you happy.

Vanislandmama, wow, I use the CC websites to keep up to date on mj news, thats cool to know your dh is working with the couple. I had no idea he was kept in solitary confinement. Going to the beach with your family sounds like a lovely activity to enjoy with herbs.

aww all this talk about vaps makes me envious, I have never used one but it seems to have sooo many pro's, sounds like a good time

sorry your DH is so sensitive to the smell D, my mom is nick-named the nose because she can smell smoke from a mile away. I guess you can pull the vap outside instead. If Im going to be around other people after I smoke, I either change my clothes, wash my hands, use visine, a spritz of perfume or go on a very long walk before I meet up so the air blows any trace of smell away.


----------



## jorona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Rio* 
only question here is, any one a military with a med card? if so, what possible problems can this cause? any one a military family that did not get a med card but is in a state that provides them because of military status? any thoughts?

My DH is active Air Force, I was as well until 2007. I looked into getting a card when we were in CA due to pain from injuries that happened while I was on active duty. I was not able to go ahead with the card because we lived on the military base and therefore I could not have mj on my person, in the house, car, etc. - even with the card. DoD regulations trumped state law on that. However if we had lived off the base then it would not have been an issue since I was not under any military restriction as a civilian, at least that's how I understood it. It "shouldn't have" had any impact on my DH's career but then again those who have been around or are around the military know how things get around. I dropped the whole idea because there seemed to be so many barriers.

I feel for your friend and hope that she is able to get some relief in her situation!


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
I start out at around 250-300. I asked about this on the last thread and a PP said they vaped at 340. I've tried that, too. I really think it depends on the condition and type of herb you're vaping. I'm still playing around to find the best temp too. I even tried sprinkling the buds a bit if they seem dry, that's nice, kinda misty







I think the best thing is to start out as low as possible then slowly ramp it up as you go along, or at a higher temp if you re-vape. WDYT?

Maybe that was me that said 340? Since we talked about it on the last thread I've been experimenting at lower temps, but have just gotten to 316. I just feel like if I don't "see" it then I'm not getting anything, YKWIM? I'll have to try lower, though, I'm sure that's better for it...


----------



## greenmulberry

I think the lower temps really are better. You just have to have faith you are getting something! Take a few vapes on a low temp, then take a break and see how you feel in a half hour, I bet you will be surprised!


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *canadianhippie* 
aww all this talk about vaps makes me envious, I have never used one but it seems to have sooo many pro's, sounds like a good time

I tried it once and I wasn't particularly impressed.







I talked to the fellow who owned it and he said that he felt the vape was best for schwag; He said that it took away the distinctive characteristics of higher-grade mj that made it special. If he has decent stuff, he prefers to use a glass piece and if it's cheaper he'll vaporize it.

Quote:

If Im going to be around other people after I smoke, I either change my clothes, wash my hands, use visine, a spritz of perfume or go on a very long walk before I meet up so the air blows any trace of smell away.
I've never had anyone call me on smell after smoking except for once, but I usually light incense beforehand. My ex says that the smell of the incense is a dead giveaway and my mother has said that I smell like a hippy.







(That's okay-- I spent most of high school smelling like a hippy, even though I didn't smoke back then at all.







) Eye drops help a LOT.







I'm exceptionally functional and "normal" when I'm high, just very relaxed, so if I have eye drops I look perfectly reasonable to everyone else.


----------



## ~D~

Sorry for all the multi-quotes, everyone, I have a hard time keeping track of all the posts I want to reply to otherwise.







And since there's so much great discussion, I can't stay away!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vanislandmama* 
Thanks everyone for the kind welcome!
~D~my DH works very closely with Marc and Jody. He went down to Seattle last week to visit Marc in jail after he was released from solitary confinement. The lawyers are trying to get Marc out of Seattle and back up to Canada so that he can serve his time here instead of there. There is a big movement to get him out of jail, people from Cannabis Culture and the whyprohibition organization are working hard to keep this in the news so people don't forget about Marc and the harms of prohibition.
My favorite place to bring my flower is to the beach. Letting the kiddies play and chilling back with my man!

That's awesome! Maybe we could find a way for all of us in this tribe to send a message of support? WDYT?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
I am really hoping that a steady, reliable source shows up for me soon.







Weekends home alone with no herb and nowhere to go are just dead boring, and cleaning without herb very quickly bores me silly.














Thank goodness for Netflix, right?









When I lived out in the country, I could turn my stereo up with some great tunes to help motivate a cleaning session. Now that I live in an apt. complex, it's not the same.







Have you considered being your own source for herb? I most definitely have, and I will be starting some plants as soon as we move outta here









Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmulberry* 
Hello friends. I have been indulging for 10 years or so, but am currently abstaining as I am pregnant with my 1st, and I just feel more comfortable limiting the substances I take in now. Sigh, I miss it so.
I prefer to eat or vape it myself. I would like to be more of a MJ activist, but, I am the sole income earner for my household, so I usually prefer to stay on the down low. But I am so happy to see this community!









Welcome to our tribe! We are so glad you're here!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *canadianhippie* 
aww all this talk about vaps makes me envious, I have never used one but it seems to have sooo many pro's, sounds like a good time. sorry your DH is so sensitive to the smell D, my mom is nick-named the nose because she can smell smoke from a mile away. I guess you can pull the vap outside instead. If Im going to be around other people after I smoke, I either change my clothes, wash my hands, use visine, a spritz of perfume or go on a very long walk before I meet up so the air blows any trace of smell away.









You'll love it! I love mine! I would use it outside, except I live in an apt. complex







My eyes get sooo red and dry! It's uncomfortable, so I keep Visine handy, too. I just think it's sad that we have to go to all these lengths to 'hide' from others!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 
Maybe that was me that said 340? Since we talked about it on the last thread I've been experimenting at lower temps, but have just gotten to 316. I just feel like if I don't "see" it then I'm not getting anything, YKWIM? I'll have to try lower, though, I'm sure that's better for it...

I do







That's funny, I always feel like it's a science experiment or something, looking for the vapors to collect in the whip









Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmulberry* 
I think the lower temps really are better. You just have to have faith you are getting something! Take a few vapes on a low temp, then take a break and see how you feel in a half hour, I bet you will be surprised!









So what do you set yours at? I've read on other discussion boards that herb vaporizes at 180 or something?? I can't remember... It was a thread about making Green Dragon, and ppl were debating about heating the herb first...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
I tried it once and I wasn't particularly impressed.







I talked to the fellow who owned it and he said that he felt the vape was best for schwag; He said that it took away the distinctive characteristics of higher-grade mj that made it special. If he has decent stuff, he prefers to use a glass piece and if it's cheaper he'll vaporize it.

Interesting, would have thought the opposite was true.


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
When I lived out in the country, I could turn my stereo up with some great tunes to help motivate a cleaning session. Now that I live in an apt. complex, it's not the same.







Have you considered being your own source for herb? I most definitely have, and I will be starting some plants as soon as we move outta here









I have thought about it, but it would be seriously impractical for me as we live in an apartment.







I've also got small children (my youngest is 30 months old) who would be very curious about the smell, which I'm told can become quite powerful even with adequate ventilation (which I surely would not have







).


----------



## muldey

Can I join?I've been partaking since I was 16,and I find it really helps with my anxiety and depression.I tried to quit recently because a former therapist put down my primary diagnosis was mj use.







I left her ASAP after that.I am trying for SSI and my lawyers said I would never get SSI if I was still using,that they would drug test me at the hearing since the other side has a former prosecutor who is very against the herb.Anyone know anything about this?BTW my diagnoses are bipolar,severe depression,severe anxiety and fibromyalgia.I've also found that I don't get many fibro flares while I am medicating with the herb.I don't even take the meds for fibro anymore.I still take all my other meds(I'm on lamictal,klonipin,seriquil,welbutrin,abilfy for the bipolar,depression and anxiety,and levothyroxine for my thyroid) but I know I could go off them except the thyroid one if I could medicate with herb.I just can't afford it too often.My state has medical(I'm in RI) but I don't even know how to go about getting the card.I'm afraid to approach it with my dr.I did tell her when I was trying to quit and she gave me tramadol for the fibro pain,which did nothing for me so I went back to smoking when I can.

Luckily my dad also medicates and he doesn't mind sharing.







He has a severe form of arthritis and he's even stopped using his cane now that he is medicating again.When he was in the hospital it was terrible,he couldn't even walk.


----------



## canadianhippie

Welcome muldey, of course you can join! Were happy to have more mama's open about their mj uses, good to have ya. Forgive me, but what is SSI? I want to help, im just not sure about it. I nanny'ed for a mom who was dianosed with everything you have except fibro. Same medications as well, she always tryed to medicate with mj and it was great. She was very calm and collected, great with the kids, in good spirits. I encouraged her usage because I was so happy to see her functioning better. I hated all the heavy, heavy meds she was on. I wish you the best of luck in finding the right balance between the pills and herb, hopefully you can venture fully off the pills! I guess the challenge is finding a doc who is open to the cards. Im sure your medical history speaks for itself that you have exercised all other options without sufficient success.

Eilonwy, Im sure I can see that a vap can take out that certain finesse to mj. Mmm, incense and herb, i love that warm hippie smell. Im high functioning too, in fact after Ive smoked I like to be active and head out somewhere. I live with my parents for extra support while Im working, saving, going to univ. so I cant bring it out in the house so openly. My mom knows I smoke, whether she still thinks I do, im not sure. I think because I have my babe, she would think I wouldnt be able to take care of him while I was high and being irresponsible or something. I would not feel comfortable having my baby in a area or room where I was smoking or had been, although in a apt its much more difficult to avoid that issue of keep it well ventilated.

Hey mama D. I hate having to hide it so much too, but I dont like being judged differently because Im high, I feel im not taken seriously or being scanned for signs of being a typical stoner. My eyes go really red, just the irish in me, same happens with a beer or glass of wine so visine is part of the ritual unless Im not going to be around anyone and I let my hazy eyes go free. Every time I use my herbs now I think of this thread and what Im going to share next.

Ive decided to finally break into a little hippie talk and share how my mind is running after my herbs. I feel a heightened sense of reality, my surroundings and myself. I am able to have simple but deep thoughts. Any time I am unsure of where to centre my focus or attitude, cannabis will guide my head along to a place where I am no longer confused or unsure of a situation. I dislike burning out because I cant go relax and sleep, too much to do! But after I sober up I am in general good spirits, still relaxed and my head is kept in the comfortable place I came to with mj. I take moments and adore my baby and every little thing he does, I smile often at his little quirks and movements. I feel more intuned and connected to other people I may be smoking with, especially with a lover. I feel there is a conversation moving with your eyes and vibes, and not much needs to be said because a greater understanding and commonality is present.

And no, Im sober as a priest right now lol Not just stoner mumbo jumbo


----------



## ~D~

I love reading your posts, canadianhippie







you are so cute.


----------



## MovnMama

Hi there, interested in joining the activist portion of this thread. I used to smoke regularly for about 8 years, then stopped of my own volition due to anxiety. I know, I know, typically the MJ is very good for anxiety, just not my particular type. But DH still imbibes on a very regular basis and more power to him!

I wanted to alert all of you that possession of a personal amount (up to one ounce) is not only decriminalized but LEGAL in state of Alaska. Yes, LEGAL. And yes, we live here. In Alaska, I mean. And I'm not the craziest about AK, quite rural for us and we are from Portland, OR, and before that California, but I know people here who have moved here specifically because pot is legal in this state for personal use. Here is one of many links, all you need to do is google it: http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?wtm_view=&Group_ID=4522

So, what's up with this vaporizer deal-y? I don't know what those are or how those work, but if they limit smell and smoke, I would like to see about getting one for DH. Just concern for the little one, yk? Please advise!

I hope the above info gives some people inspiration!


----------



## eilonwy

Muldey: Welcome to the thread. I've never ever heard of anyone being tested for drug use before getting Social Security benefits, though I have heard of people with substance abuse problems getting benefits because their problems constitute a disability. This could be different for you, because you had a therapist who "diagnosed" you formally with a "problem".







In your position, I'd abstain for as long as possible before the hearing just to be safe, but quite frankly I think it's a load of hooey. I know many, many people on Social Security who have never had any drug testing at all though.

MovnMama; Hi!







I'm inspired by your post to think about moving to Alaska.


----------



## vanislandmama

~D~ I think that sending Marc an email from our group would be a great idea. He loves to here about groups who are doing things to further the cause. I am not sure how we would send an email from our group, but I do have his email address so if you know how to do this I would be more than happy to help. If you request to be Jodies friend on facebook, she is updating all the time about what is going on with Marc. Just a thought....


----------



## muldey

canadianhippie,thanks for the welcome!SSI is supplemental security income,a form of social security.I've been trying to get on for 2 years now,finally got a lawyer but it doesn't seem to be helping.I'm so glad mj helped your friend.That's exactly how I am when I'm on it.I'm calm,can deal with my ds's outbursts easily(he has autism),I don't panic,etc.I hate taking all these meds,but I don't know what else to do.Without them I could end up in the hospital again,and I never want that to happen.If I could just medicate myself I could feel so much better.

eilonwy,thanks for the welcome as well.I have never heard of anyone testing for drugs for SSI either,until my lawyer said something about it.I know quite a few people on it and no one has had a problem.It's all thanks to the one therapist,I had other issues with her.She actually recommended the therapist I see now,for drug treatment.







The new one doesn't think my mj use is an issue,she thinks it is a good thing for me.I wish she could write the prescription,because she would have no problem doing so.The nurse practitioner I see for my meds would also do it,but she'd need my drs approval and I don't know if that would happen.I know if I had the card it would help with the SSI issues.


----------



## Ldavis24

Hi Mamas,
I was reading the interesting conversation about pipes and bongs and what not and was wondering I am the only one (DH too) on here who feels like bongs and pipes are works of art? We collect pieces that have cost us upward of $400 for a bong, although that was in our wilder, child free days.

A little history. I guess I am minority here in that I have been smoking since I was a sophomore in high school







. I was a wild child and my parents didn't have much control over me so I was out A LOT smoking with friends and basically making an arse of myself. (DH's story is pretty much exactly the same). I guess I am different here to that I don't have a single medical reason to smoke. DH gets severe migraines and it helps with his reflux but he too is an enjoyment smoker mostly.

Now 10 years later and we are still smoking and while we enjoy vaporizing we love to collect really beautiful glass pieces and are always keeping an eye out for a new one. Some of them are truly beautiful and I admit I have cried when we broke our favorite pipe. I can't roll a joint to save my life and neither can DH so we never do that.

As far as friends go the majority of them we have do smoke but it doesn't make a difference to us with those who don't. I don't care what other people do, just let me live my life is the general attitude. Now our families on the other hand have no idea, or they at least pretend to not know. DH's mother truly believes we don't smoke and that is fine, (she probably would call the police on us because of DD, not that we EVER EVER smoke near or around her) and my mother knows but pretends like it doesn't happen. I am always trying to get her to try it with me because she has severe rhematoid arthritis and I truly believe it would help in her pain management. Sigh....

We live in MA and the laws here as many of you know have changed recently so that it is decriminalized which is great for us although we don't go around announcing we smoke weed. I am not an activist just a person who enjoys a good pipe more than a glass of wine. I actually never drink, maybe 1 beer a month or even every other month so pot is my vice I suppose









Oh movmama, I wanted to add that vapo is a good choice for more reasons than just protecting your LO (as if you need more) it is much better for your lungs from all that I've read.


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ldavis24* 
Hi Mamas,
I was reading the interesting conversation about pipes and bongs and what not and was wondering I am the only one (DH too) on here who feels like bongs and pipes are works of art? We collect pieces that have cost us upward of $400 for a bong, although that was in our wilder, child free days.









Hi Lauren! I have a Boobah, too!







She's a Boobah Doll ('boobah' is Hebrew for 'doll', which is how she got the nickname-- she looked like a toy when she was born







). I do think that bongs and pipes are works of art, but I have nothing in the way of disposable income and don't ever have friends over to smoke, so a bong seems terrifically impractical to me.

It's just shy of 9:00 in the morning. I've been in two arguments, and raised my voice four times already.







This is the sort of morning that just screams for a bowl.







It's not like I can just avoid the kids all day just because I'm ticked off and premenstrual.


----------



## canadianhippie

Welcome to the tribe Ldavis24! Im not a medically needed smoker neither, a couple of us just enjoy smoking as well. I completely agree with your hobby for collecting bongs/pipes, some are absolutely amazing and intricate. I think novelty pipes are cute and funny, and even people's homemade pipes/bongs can crack me up. Im trying to get my mom to use mj too, she has sleeping problems and I think it will help alot, I think ill have to sneak it in some brownies lol.

Muldey, its too bad your going through such a process for your benefits. I think your right though, medicate with mj and keep your meds going and see how to can possibly cut back. I know that balance can be delicate, you feel great and cut your meds back then it makes you worse and your back to square one in finding the right dose.

I love the idea of emailing Marc or Jody..I just dont know what we could say, but we represent a big mj culture niche, the mama's!

Movnmama, I had no idea it was legal in Alaska, must be lovely not having to worry about getting "caught"! I know for alot of people mj can trigger and escalate anxiety, I wouldnt say its for everyone, but thank you for coming on board for the activism

thank you D


----------



## canadianhippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 

It's just shy of 9:00 in the morning. I've been in two arguments, and raised my voice four times already.







This is the sort of morning that just screams for a bowl.







It's not like I can just avoid the kids all day just because I'm ticked off and premenstrual.

















aww, is there a nap time coming up so you can go to your "zen place"?


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *canadianhippie* 
aww, is there a nap time coming up so you can go to your "zen place"?

Only the baby naps, and only when his siblings aren't interfering with the process. Today is probably going to be napless.


----------



## yippiehippie

I gotta say, I just love how this summer thread has taken off! I've never had such a hard time keeping up with it until now--loving all the "newbies" here







. It's so great to have so many points of view from so many different places!


----------



## greenmulberry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 

So what do you set yours at? I've read on other discussion boards that herb vaporizes at 180 or something?? I can't remember... It was a thread about making Green Dragon, and ppl were debating about heating the herb first...

.

Uh, mine doesn't have numbers, it just has a "sweet spot" on the dial. DH did all the research so I don't know what kind it is (and he would not be happy if he knew I was talking about his on the Internets!). I have just noticed, that although I find it psychologically satisfying to vape at higher temps and see a little smoke, the buzz is better when there is no smoke, just a touch of vapor exhale from the lower temps.


----------



## Ldavis24

Ha, I told my Dh about Alaska and he is all ready to move up there. Actually it's been a secret fantasy of mine for different reasons. I absolutely cannot stand the heat during summer. Even here in New England and wouldn't mind if it was cold or cooler all year round. Sigh, dreams...

Eilonwy I had no idea boobah was hebrew for doll!! I don't even know how we started that nickname with her...I think it was because I was calling her Della Doobie all the time (do i smoke weed or what) and then DH said we should try to at least make it not pot related so we both started calling her boobah.

I wish I could say I had the expendable income for collecting any new pipes or beautiful pieces. We haven't bought a new one in a long long time, although we are going to Gathering of the Vibes next weekend and maybe will splurge a little there if we see something special.

Canadianhippie, I too have considered just sneaking something to my mom but her partner is really anti-marijuana in general and I would love to avoid the major fight that would ensue..I just feel so bad for my mom, she is miserable with pain some days and I know it would help her she just laughs it off when I suggest it. I am wondering if there are any good studies relating to arthritis and MJ use for pain management? Something to google I suppose.

Hmm I was thinking about the people who get anxiety from using MJ...I have quit periodically in my life for several months at a time because I would get what I call "the fear" which is just utter paranoia that someone would catch me and I would "get in trouble" whatever that meant. What I did figure out and maybe someone has experienced this too, is that my "fear" is directly related to the kind of bud I am smoking, some different strains just bring out the anxiety in me. Although that hasn't happened in ages, now it is just about the only thing that relieves my stress on a daily basis


----------



## eilonwy

If ever I have enough on hand to make some budder, I will definitely try to make something for my mother. Of course, I would NEVER EVER EVER sneak her something without her knowledge.







We've discussed it and she's certainly amenable to trying it for her health issues, she's just unable (and unwilling) to smoke. She's also a type II diabetic, so brownies wouldn't go over well (and just as importantly they would be an irresistible temptation for my niece, who could eat the better part of a pan of brownies before she was even conscious of doing it







).

That is something I wanted to ask about, though. Has anyone used budder or something similar in a non-carbohydrate-based food? It's not just the sugar in brownies but the flour which would cause problems, and she has enough trouble regulating her blood sugar under normal circumstances that I would be very uncomfortable trying to help her sort out what was high/low blood sugar and what was the normal effect of herb.


----------



## greenmulberry

You can put the budder on anything you would put butter on.

To be perfectly honest, I like to drop a chunk in my hot coffee, which is totally weird and I do not suggest anyone try it, but I like it. I like the herby heavyness, but it makes DH want to barf. I keep it frozen an break off a piece when I want it.

I was going to suggest budder on mashed potatoes, but that is also carby.


----------



## yippiehippie

You could try it in tea...there's lots of recipes for it on the internet, I tried it once when I was really sick and I didn't even want to vape bc my throat hurt so bad. It was gross, but I used left over vap, so good bud prob wouldn't be that bad. Some ppl say you can steep it directly in the tea for a long time and mix the tea w/milk or cream for the fat.
That's a good idea to freeze it and just use when you need it









So recently mj has been my magic sleep aid...I've always used it if i wake during the night, but, recently i've been waking in the middle of the night almost every night and can't sleep







. So I sneak into the living rm and smoke until I hear LO fussing (he has a very hard time sleeping w/o me).
I really don't know how I'd sleep if it wasn't for it. Every eve after DS goes down I love to hang out w/DH, smoke, and eat dinner. That gets me so sleepy and I go right to bed








The bad news is that the batch we have pretty much makes me sleepy anytime I smoke it. I have noticed, though, if I don't eat it makes me much less tired, does this happen to anyone else? It's like smoking+eating=sleepy


----------



## Ldavis24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 
You could try it in tea...there's lots of recipes for it on the internet, I tried it once when I was really sick and I didn't even want to vape bc my throat hurt so bad. It was gross, but I used left over vap, so good bud prob wouldn't be that bad. Some ppl say you can steep it directly in the tea for a long time and mix the tea w/milk or cream for the fat.
That's a good idea to freeze it and just use when you need it









So recently mj has been my magic sleep aid...I've always used it if i wake during the night, but, recently i've been waking in the middle of the night almost every night and can't sleep







. So I sneak into the living rm and smoke until I hear LO fussing (he has a very hard time sleeping w/o me).
I really don't know how I'd sleep if it wasn't for it. *Every eve after DS goes down I love to hang out w/DH, smoke, and eat dinner. That gets me so sleepy and I go right to bed







*
The bad news is that the batch we have pretty much makes me sleepy anytime I smoke it. I have noticed, though, if I don't eat it makes me much less tired, does this happen to anyone else? It's like smoking+eating=sleepy









That sounds exactly like what we do.
Baby goes to sleep, I sneak away from bed (we co-sleep) smoke with DH, relax and watch movie or something, then later take the dog for a walk and smoke right before bedtime for the grownups!

I find the when I smoke and eat I completely want to pass out, although it does depend on the mj we are smoking. Sometimes we just get some that literally sucks all the energy out of my bones and I can barely pull myself off my butt. Not my favorite to use because I really don't want to feel that way every time I smoke, just some of the time!








smoking+eating+eating+eating=sleepy....If i can not go crazy on the munchie scale I tend to be less tired.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ldavis24* 
smoking+eating+eating+eating=sleepy....If i can not go crazy on the munchie scale I tend to be less tired.


----------



## eilonwy

It doesn't make me sleepy at all, really. Relaxed yes, but as a sleep aid it doesn't work at all for me. Then again, I suffer from very severe insomnia.


----------



## Ldavis24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
It doesn't make me sleepy at all, really. Relaxed yes, but as a sleep aid it doesn't work at all for me. Then again, I suffer from very severe insomnia.









that must be especially annoying when it works so well for a lot of people!

I don't have trouble sleeping but I tend to have extreme dreams/nightmares on almost a nightly basis and I find that if I smoke right before I go to sleep it allows me to have dreamless (or at least I don't remember them or have lucid dreams) sleep for a good portion of the night. It is so helpful to me in that way.


----------



## yippiehippie

DH says the same about the dreams; he never remembers his dreams (he smokes all the time) but says when he hasn't had any he always remembers them, weird.

I do remember, maybe it was the spring thread, that someone said you can tell the kind of high you'll get by the color of the weed. she said that red hairs means a tired high and our weed totally has red in it! I wish I had a card (and lived in a "friendly" state) so I could have a couple different kinds at once depending on what I need it for. Someday...


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 
I do remember, maybe it was the spring thread, that someone said you can tell the kind of high you'll get by the color of the weed.

That's so interesting, I've always wondered about that! I'd like to hear more.







I'm fascinated by weed science. Okay, I'm fascinated by *all* science, but putting science and herb together combines two of my favorite things.









The dream thing is interesting; I find that my dreams are, if anything, more lucid when I go to bed high.







Maybe my brain is just backwards...







It definitely reduces the chance of nightmares, though-- I have fabulously happy dreams on the green stuff.


----------



## yippiehippie

Here's the page, from Chirp on #106...wonder whatever happened to chirp, she had lots of good info it seems. Anyway, it's interesting, I keep meaning to look it up, but of course i don't have much choice in what i buy/smoke anyway. Someday when we buy a house i'll def try growing my own








http://www.mothering.com/discussions...1211297&page=6


----------



## MusicianDad

BTW: I'm sure at least some of you know me. Or have spotted me around the boards. I'm the resident trouble maker and MDC's token gay man.

Pot for me is recreation most of the time, but it also helps keep me off of prozac as I have OCD and depressive episodes. Been smoking for about 10 years maybe, and I live in an area of the world (and country) where no one really cares who enjoys weed now and then.


----------



## chirp

Hey everyone..subbing--thanks for the message ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
If ever I have enough on hand to make some budder, I will definitely try to make something for my mother. Of course, I would NEVER EVER EVER sneak her something without her knowledge.







We've discussed it and she's certainly amenable to trying it for her health issues, she's just unable (and unwilling) to smoke. She's also a type II diabetic, so brownies wouldn't go over well (and just as importantly they would be an irresistible temptation for my niece, who could eat the better part of a pan of brownies before she was even conscious of doing it







).

That is something I wanted to ask about, though. Has anyone used budder or something similar in a non-carbohydrate-based food? It's not just the sugar in brownies but the flour which would cause problems, and she has enough trouble regulating her blood sugar under normal circumstances that I would be very uncomfortable trying to help her sort out what was high/low blood sugar and what was the normal effect of herb.


we're making an olive oil infusion this time around...this way i can have heady salad dressing!!!


----------



## Ldavis24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
BTW: I'm sure at least some of you know me. Or have spotted me around the boards. I'm the resident trouble maker and MDC's token gay man.

Pot for me is recreation most of the time, but it also helps keep me off of prozac as I have OCD and depressive episodes. Been smoking for about 10 years maybe, and I live in an area of the world (and country) where no one really cares who enjoys weed now and then.

I wouldn't say you are a trouble maker...I seem to recall myself agreeing numerous posts you have made. Honestly if it was between prozac and smoking to help me out I would take smoking any day of the week, then again I do take it every day of the week pretty much so I guess it wouldn't make a difference to me.

D I saw that discussion and had been following it. I am always interested in that type of discussion in the teen forum, you can always be sure to see some major over-reaction in some way. It never fails. Then again my attitude toward the whole thing is definitely skewed and I always get super annoyed when someone brings up the whole "gateway drug" thing. If that was even true I think there would be a lot a lot more crack addicts running around considering how many people in the world reguarly smoke mj or at least have tried it a few times...Sigh ignorance









I have never considered using olive oil?! that sounds intriguing. I personally am a huge fan of the mj frosting which I have made a cake with before. the problem with that is that the whole cake usually never lasts more than a day!


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
we're making an olive oil infusion this time around...this way i can have heady salad dressing!!!

:doh Of course! I actually used olive oil the first time I cooked the resin out of my pipes. I don't use salad dressing (I like my vegetables to taste like vegetables







) which is why I didn't think of it, but my mom does so that would be perfect.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
Hey everyone..subbing--thanks for the message ~D~

we're making an olive oil infusion this time around...this way i can have heady salad dressing!!!

























sounds yummy!! Care to share your recipe, pleeease?


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
:doh Of course! I actually used olive oil the first time I cooked the resin out of my pipes. I don't use salad dressing (I like my vegetables to taste like vegetables







) which is why I didn't think of it, but my mom does so that would be perfect.









How did you do this? I never thought of it, always just scraped the resin and cleaned my pieces in alcohol.









Welcome back, chirp, missed ya


----------



## tinybutterfly

Hi! I have had to remove a few posts from this discussion. Please do not post about other threads or the behavior/choices of other members here at MDC.

Please feel free to repost your replies, but leave out any mention of other threads/discussions here at MDC.

Thanks!










tinybutterfly


----------



## greenmulberry

I don't have any kids. (Currently pregnant)

I don't know that I would have much of a problem with kids being into pot, except for the illegality of it. I know it doesn't agree with a lot of people, so I would never encourage someone to do it who doesn't like it, but I truly feel that except for the inhaling burning matter, and the fact that it is intoxicating so you shouldn't smoke before driving or chainsawing, there isn't a damn thing wrong with pot.

I actually spoke with a guy (I work in research) who has been studying the effects of mj on the brain for 20 years. Funded by the government agencies, to find out harmful things about it. He says in 20 years of studying chronic teen smokers, people currently high, people who have smoked most of their lives, they cannot find anything bad it does to you. And keep in mind he gets his money to do this from the very people who want to find evidence to support the drug war! He said he would rather his kids (adults now) smoke pot than alcohol any day.

If I had a kid today, and he or she was smoking, I would have a very very serious talk about how serious it is to get busted, but really that is the only problem with pot that I have.


----------



## MusicianDad

Pot is illegal because it's bad for you and bad for you because it's illegal. Or so I've been told. It's just really hard to argue with that logic because the people who use it don't see the flaw *screaming* at you from the most basic phrasing of their logic.


----------



## ~D~

ITA, papa. I really do.







We might as well not even try.


----------



## Ldavis24

I have a question here for anyone with small children/babies.
How do you handle MJ around your LO? Do you only partake when they are asleep? Do you go to sleep after partaking and co-sleep with your LO? I ask because I grapple with occasional bouts of guilt about being a terrible mom because DH and I will smoke outside while DD is napping and then she will wake up and we'll play and hang out with her like normal. I mean, we aren't blowing smoke rings in DD's face by any means and we NEVER ever smoke inside the house even when it is raining but I feel like some people would be horrified and outraged at what we do. I never drive high, I don't even like to go anywhere at all high just hang out at home but I still get this guilt. So how do you handle it around your LO? I am curious because if people are smoking/vaping/eating mj every day here at some point you must be high around your kid right?


----------



## MusicianDad

We have family close by, all of whom love our kids and who our kids love, so more often than not DS and DD are staying with my mom or dad when we smoke. If they are home, it's never before bed since DS does sleep with us still. I have been high around the kids, but then I have also been on Prozac around the kids which has in the past put me in a state of sever drowsiness. Pot's never done that. I don't have to worry that my mind will be too fogged with the need for sleep to appropriately attend to my children.


----------



## yippiehippie

I co-sleep and usually smoke before bed. We do it after he's in bed and I stay up, smoke, eat, watch TV and then usually bed. We never have stuff strong enough that lasts very long and, although it helps me sleep, it doesn't put me in a deep sleep. I wake up at every sound he makes and many times when he makes no sound







...I awake a lot during the night (I've suffered from mild insomnia off and on for years) and will sometimes go into the living rm to take a puff.
We do smoke in the house, but if DS is around I vap and DH goes in another rm (doesn't like to vap).

I've done so much research and heard from so many others that I don't feel guilty. Sometimes I really think I can take care of him better when high on days that he's fussy all day, but I rarely do during the day anyway. If I ever felt unconfident about caring for him or saw any change in him from when i smoke (for breastfeeding purposes) I wouldn't do it. So many ppl drink a glass or two of wine in the eve and I don't think this is much different, if not better


----------



## canadianhippie

oh my, i better peep my two-bits in here before I loose track! oh no, i missed the parts that had to be removed, thats not good, love love love.

I was wondering moderators...perhaps mdc has a statement on our thread? I assume because marijuana being a natural plant and herb follows suit with natural family living it is allowed to be discussed on the site, is there a opinion or limitations that we should all know about? I just dont want to cross any lines, I'd appreciate it









Musiciandad, coming from your go jays go in your member thing, your from TO, i do find people up here dont care to much about weed.

I have to be honest, I know barely anything about cooking and baking with mj, to my understanding you need a little more on hand, and that doesnt happen often lol Im worried ill mess it up, or it will just be for "taste" and no effect, and then thats a waste of money.

I feel, and I have thought about this alot actually, if I found out if my babe was smoking pot when he was a teenager, I wouldnt feel it was the end of the world, I am still a little undecided to be honest. Yes, I would much much rather him being toking than getting drunk. I think Id be concerned about where hes getting it, who hes smoking it with and how its affecting his life. I would never smoke with him, I just cant-- I thought maybe when hes a father of his own, its like eh, alright.

Ahh, i knew the whole, so...where and how do we all smoke would come up! I have, with other people and supervison around lit up when babe was awake, outside of course, Ill be honest. But never on my own, I do feel guilty. So maybe once a day, around 12-1pm, I am out on my daily walk and if he does dozes off, Im prepared with my herbs. I know some people would flip out! if they knew i was high around the baby, I think thats the only reason i feel guilty. I agree though with my fellow hippie (yippiehippie), if I saw any changes in my behaviour or babe's, id cut it out. I think its your comfort level with mj and your reaction with it, and your confidence as a mom too. If you feel your doing a great job as a mom and can do a great job, or even better with a bit of herbs, then ya know, its just a bit of herbs. Its only because of the laws and being frowned upon I think is why were forced into possibly feeling guilty, but its our own lives and our children, we have a right to live it as we please.

I never am that tired from mj that I worry about not waking up, maybe back in the day when i would be smoking and smoking on a weekend night, but I would have most likely been drinking as well and it would have the been the drunk that would make me go out. Hey, if i can wake up after been sleep deprived with a newborn, a toke wouldnt do much worse.

Ldavis24,dont be so hard on yourself mj mama! Get out and enjoy yourself, dont let the guilt keep you from enjoying herbs full benefits. You are not a bad mom for using cannabis! You are open minded mum who takes time for herself and her children and is doing exactly what you should be doing in motherhood, balancing your needs and your childrens, and having fun doing it! good on ya


----------



## MusicianDad

Actually I am from Vancouver. It's just that... well I love baseball and we don't have a team over here (well except for minor league Vancouver Canadians, not to be confused with the NHL team of a similar name, and they are associated with the Oakland A's).


----------



## MovnMama

Hi there! Me again, I know I don't personally partake, but DH does







. So I thought to weigh in on the "what about around the babes" standpoint. We handle it like, not around DS, like not the immediate vicinity, yk, people are talking about outside, in the bathroom with the fan on, and whatnot. That's how we roll too. Mostly it's because DS is at the "why" stage and it's just easier not to have the conversation. Secondhand smoke is a factor too, but really, with only one person whose not a super-heavy consumer, there's not any more smoke than if I burned dinner while I was cooking it -probably less, in fact, since the smoke detector never goes off!

But I don't at all feel uncomfortable if DH is watching DS and I'm gone and he partakes a bit before, say, playing trains or dress-up or Legos with DS, or taking DS out on his training-wheel-bike (which is essentially a walk, at the rate DS is moving!). They just enjoy their time together and that's great. Sometimes I put a glass of red wine in a travel mug and do the same







. And you know, people would judge me about that too. So I say, we are the best parents for our kid and that's that. Don't question it. You are not driving or otherwise endangering his life - the guilt is totally from the social taboo, in my perspective.

I would even say, for us, it's a great combo. It is convenient, if we want to go out to dinner or a date or whatever, with or without DS, then DH will partake at home, so I drive there, and then I can have a glass or two of wine as I enjoy, and he's sober in a few hours to drive home. It works nicely for us as a couple and as a family. Safe, too, IMO.

I mean, I really enjoy a glass or two or wine, and I know that's not a super-popular choice in this thread (and I agree that, addiction-wise, pot is the *much* better choice... effects on the brain and dopamine receptors, etc. etc.). It's just how I am. With panic and anxiety disorder (I have meds - xanex - for as needed but have not needed to take them for a long time... and this is a little victory - yay me!) the enhanced anxiety really got me with the herb. IMO - 100% - the social taboo and internalized guilt are a *huge* part of that. It's completely beyond my locus of control: our society has an unreasonable (economically explainable, however fallible) taboo against weed, and that makes it uncomfortable for hyper-sensitive individuals to partake, whatever their logical stance on the herb. I drink wine because people won't judge me (as much), not because it's the most healthy or appropriate way to alter my state of consciousness. Which, BTW, all humans strive to do in some way or another. It's part of what makes us human.

Hope I'm still welcome in the conversation, even though I'm technically an outsider!







I find the whole altered states of consciousness conversation fascinating and fulfilling.

Non-sequitor - I will say, in regards to the cooking and butter and olive oil and rubbing alcohol conversation, the thing to remember is that the THC is fat soluble, and not water soluble. That means that making tea does not work - the chemical compounds break down. This is why you cook the plant in oil or butter - the compounds stay intact and (in the case of butter) solidify into the mass, which is why it works so well, stays so long, and concentrations are decent. I've never heard of how it works with olive oil, only with saturated fats like butter. So technically (not to be gross, and I would never do this!) but lard or or bacon fat or margarine or shortening or whatever - these would technically work well too.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovnMama* 
Hope I'm still welcome in the conversation, even though I'm technically an outsider!







I find the whole altered states of consciousness conversation fascinating and fulfilling.

MovnMama, you are MOST welcome here! We are non-judgmental in this tribe and are glad to have you







Personally, I find nothing at all wrong with how you describe the way you enjoy your glass of wine. I like wine much more than it likes me, TBH. I get horrid headaches from it! I get along much better with an icy Heineken, but I can't imagine drinking at 10:30 in the morning. My body reacts much differently to alcohol so I reserve that for the rare occasions when I don't have work or school.

As far as my personal situation with DD & DS, I had posted something earlier but it was removed with all the others (not really sure why b/c I hadn't referenced the other thread or anything)









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovnMama* 
So technically (not to be gross, and I would never do this!) but lard or or bacon fat or margarine or shortening or whatever - these would technically work well too.

I wonder about coconut oil? It's saturated fat, no? Much more versatile I bet for both cooking & baking - I mean olive oil would be mighty unpleasant in a chocolate dessert, but coconut oil would be ok and wouldn't coconut oil blend well in savory dishes?


----------



## MovnMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
I wonder about coconut oil? It's saturated fat, no? Much more versatile I bet for both cooking & baking - I mean olive oil would be mighty unpleasant in a chocolate dessert, but coconut oil would be ok and wouldn't coconut oil blend well in savory dishes?









~D~ thanks for the welcome!

Today is your lucky day because, you all may not know, but my husband has been a cook/chef for almost 10 years! We don't really make the budder, but I enlisted his knowledge of cooking and chemical rxns for this question.

So the deal is, according to him, this (as PP probably know) works fine with olive oil, but the worry is the smoking point of the oil. So all saturated and unsaturated fats work, but if the oil smokes you are 1. risking fire and 2. ruining the flavor and consistency of the oil. So with coconut oil, should work fine. He just wanted to make sure you are not using coconut milk, which would, in his words, "just be weird." With all the oils, just watch your temps.

Hope this helps. Have a great night!


----------



## MusicianDad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
We are non-judgmental in this tribe

'Course we are... We're feelin' too good to judge!


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovnMama* 
So I say, we are the best parents for our kid and that's that. Don't question it. You are not driving or otherwise endangering his life - the guilt is totally from the social taboo, in my perspective.









Welcome.







I totally agree-- it's all about the social taboo. Red wine gives me migraines; I find herb much easier on my system physically than any kind of alcohol, actually. If only it was as easy to find! In Pennsylvania it's a pain in the ass to buy alcohol (much moreso than in most states) but I'd be willing to deal with only being able to buy it at the state store and having to be there between certain hours on certain days if it meant I could have it on hand.

Being high around the kids isn't much of an issue when I don't have anything, but I've got to say: People take ridiculously powerful pharmaceuticals and they don't think twice about being around their children even though several are known to increase, say, precipitous rage episodes or homicidal ideation. It kind of nauseates me that people feel *safer* taking Paxil and Prozac around their children than they would smoking weed.









I suffer from severe insomnia (I've slept for five hours of the past 50). When I need to sleep, I need to take pills-- 20 mg of Ambien and two NyQuil Liquicaps. The pills allow me to sleep, but they don't put me into a coma or anything and I still co-sleep (safely) with my two year old. Marijuana helps a lot of people to sleep, but it doesn't do it in the completely unnatural way that Ambien does; If it helped me to sleep, I would be much MUCH more comfortable using it than the pills. Actually, it's been long enough that it might make me drowsy next time I smoke (though knowing me that will only work for a few days) and I'd vastly prefer it to the pills. None of you have *anything* to feel guilty about.







s

Quote:

I drink wine because people won't judge me (as much), not because it's the most healthy or appropriate way to alter my state of consciousness. Which, BTW, all humans strive to do in some way or another. It's part of what makes us human.








Exactly.

Quote:

Non-sequitor - I will say, in regards to the cooking and butter and olive oil and rubbing alcohol conversation, the thing to remember is that the THC is fat soluble, and not water soluble.
True on the butter and olive oil. THC is also alcohol soluble, but I'd strongly advise against using rubbing (isopropyl) alcohol. Please don't use any kind of alcohol that human beings wouldn't be willing to drink! If you're not going to drink or cook with the alcohol, just use the cheapest vodka you can find.

Resin is crystallized THC, and what leaves the sticky black mess on your pieces. You can smoke or eat it and it will definitely do the trick-- everyone I know does resin hits when they're having supply problems. (I'm out of resin, too.







) Eating it will give you the poops, but the high lasts longer; It also tastes *wretched*, so you have to put it in something with a LOT of flavor. I prefer to smoke resin.

Quote:

I wonder about coconut oil? It's saturated fat, no? Much more versatile I bet for both cooking & baking - I mean olive oil would be mighty unpleasant in a chocolate dessert, but coconut oil would be ok and wouldn't coconut oil blend well in savory dishes?








Any cooking oil will work, and any natural fat. You could, say, cut the fat off of a lamb chop and use that. It'd be delicious.


----------



## canadianhippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovnMama* 
Sometimes I put a glass of red wine in a travel mug and do the same







.
.

lol i laughed when I read this, its funny. I did that at this really boring retail job sometimes, Id start after lunch and pop a cooler in a waterbottle and bring it along side









I think most, but not all you know, enjoy a drink once and a while. I love dark beer and citrus coolers. Im used to having wine maybe a couple of times a week with dinner, but I really dont drink anymore because I dont get to sit and enjoy it, just like coffee, it winds up cold by the time Im done. Maybe when LO is a bit older I can enjoy it more often, but now Im lucky if I get half the beer drank, normally it goes in the fridge for the next day. Its really nice to hear that you and your DH have a great "system" worked out for treating yourself. I think the difference between alcohol conscious altering and cannabis is hugely different, remember that bob marley interview where he says alcohol just makes you drunk, you cant meditate (along those lines) i agree, I think alcohol makes your body numb compared to heightening your senses with cannabis, Instead of picking up the small details in your surroundings, you stumble over them. I enjoy alcohol for the taste and good company, and maybe the warm bubblies you get too, but not for the state altering, i like being high but not so much being drunk.

Oh vancouver musiciandad, well, the jays are doing good so far, we'll unfortunetly see how long it lasts. I was just gonna say something like you did, were all too happy to put negative vibes out there, and id like to think were more of a liberal bunch considering were discussing mj on a mothering website hehe

well im grabbing some bud today, but im working alot this week so I think it will just be sitting in the baggy


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
'Course we are... We're feelin' too good to judge!

You have no idea how much I




























this tribe!!! I'm stressed because I am having a tough time getting my creative juices flowing, mostly due to my lack of herbs at the moment, and visiting this tribe makes me feel so much better!


----------



## Ldavis24

Ok I'm glad I asked the question about feeling like a bad parent. I should have clarified we NEVER smoke in the house because we live with our MIL right now and she'd flip her s*** if she saw us smoking. Nothing like making a grown woman feel like a teenager when she has to hide her smoking from someone she lives with. Sigh. Anyway, we do smoke as well when DD is awake but we certainly keep it away from her and honestly, I feel more attentive after I smoke sometimes than I had previously.

It's almost like I get a reset on myself and it puts in me in a much better mood, more attentive, more playful, less stressed out. I have never ever found it to affect DD or my breast milk at all. I guess the guilt comes from the occasional look I get from other people who know I smoke, or watch me smoke. We were at a friend's house with DD and we all took turns going into another part of the house to smoke to keep it away from DD and then this girl's roommate came in and I never felt like a such terrible parent as I felt then from the look she gave DH and I...Awful,








thanks for the kind words canadianhippie. DH says I worry too much about stuff like that, to which I reply why do you think I smoke so much!









Oh, I have to brag a little bit because next weekend we are going to a certain place where we are certain to make several delicious purchases of the herbal variety which DH and I can enjoy for several weeks to come.









Where we live isn't exactly a hotspot of good quality mj so this trip we take once a year (missed it last year because DD was only a few weeks old) is a big deal for us for that reason amongst many others!


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovnMama* 

Non-sequitor - I will say, in regards to the cooking and butter and olive oil and rubbing alcohol conversation, the thing to remember is that the THC is fat soluble, and not water soluble. That means that making tea does not work - the chemical compounds break down. This is why you cook the plant in oil or butter - the compounds stay intact and (in the case of butter) solidify into the mass, which is why it works so well, stays so long, and concentrations are decent. I've never heard of how it works with olive oil, only with saturated fats like butter. So technically (not to be gross, and I would never do this!) but lard or or bacon fat or margarine or shortening or whatever - these would technically work well too.

Welcome to the tribe, who cares if you partake or not. And, yes, I like my occasional glass of wine or beer too. (actually used to be a heavy drinker before DS).
About the rubbing alcohol, I think I wasn't clear. I meant I clean my pieces with that, never ingest it-yuk







! Tea is actually quite popular in some places, it does work, but that's why I said you need something fatty in it while seeping (milk, cream, butter, etc.). It does need to seep for quite a while (keeping it hot), but is a great alternative if you're sick or too lazy to get on the stove for some budder.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ldavis24* 
.

thanks for the kind words canadianhippie.

Quote:

DH says I worry too much about stuff like that, to which I reply why do you think I smoke so much!








Oh, I have to brag a little bit because next weekend we are going to a certain place where we are certain to make several delicious purchases of the herbal variety which DH and I can enjoy for several weeks to come.









Where we live isn't exactly a hotspot of good quality mj so this trip we take once a year (missed it last year because DD was only a few weeks old) is a big deal for us for that reason amongst many others!

LOL- this is me too. I'm the biggest worrier. Getting stoned makes it all calm down and I can really enjoy the moment and live in the now instead of always being so concerned about the future and what's going to happen and why and when and...( you get the pic







)
Have fun on your trip...where to?


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ldavis24* 
I have a question here for anyone with small children/babies.
How do you handle MJ around your LO? Do you only partake when they are asleep? Do you go to sleep after partaking and co-sleep with your LO? I ask because I grapple with occasional bouts of guilt about being a terrible mom because DH and I will smoke outside while DD is napping and then she will wake up and we'll play and hang out with her like normal. I mean, we aren't blowing smoke rings in DD's face by any means and we NEVER ever smoke inside the house even when it is raining but I feel like some people would be horrified and outraged at what we do. I never drive high, I don't even like to go anywhere at all high just hang out at home but I still get this guilt. So how do you handle it around your LO? I am curious because if people are smoking/vaping/eating mj every day here at some point you must be high around your kid right?

I quoted your question because it's similar to mine & didn't want it to get lost in the thread









Do any of you have older kids who know you partake, and what's the situation? As far as my DD12 & DS9 are concerned, DD knows I partake, DS does not. But that isn't because she busted me smoking or anything and I'm just still hiding it from DS. DD noticed the difference in my behavior and the smell on my clothes, and just asked me what was up. So we had the talk, I showed it to her so she could see for herself that it's just a dried plant. I don't openly partake in front of her but I will let her know I am going to 'take a break' and she knows to respect my space. DS either just doesn't notice (because he hasn't asked) or he feels that it's not his place to question me. I think it's a combination of both. I will certainly be honest with him when the time comes, but it hasn't yet. I wonder if I should initiate the convo, WDYT?


----------



## muldey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
I quoted your question because it's similar to mine & didn't want it to get lost in the thread









Do any of you have older kids who know you partake, and what's the situation? As far as my DD12 & DS9 are concerned, DD knows I partake, DS does not. But that isn't because she busted me smoking or anything and I'm just still hiding it from DS. DD noticed the difference in my behavior and the smell on my clothes, and just asked me what was up. So we had the talk, I showed it to her so she could see for herself that it's just a dried plant. I don't openly partake in front of her but I will let her know I am going to 'take a break' and she knows to respect my space. DS either just doesn't notice (because he hasn't asked) or he feels that it's not his place to question me. I think it's a combination of both. I will certainly be honest with him when the time comes, but it hasn't yet. I wonder if I should initiate the convo, WDYT?

My dc are the same age as yours.They both know about mj.I actually bought the book It's Just a Plant from a co-op here a few years ago.Neither had many questions after reading that book.I also don't partake around the kids,we(my dad and I,yep you read that right







) do occasionaly smoke while they are still awake,in another room of course,and they just call it the adult thing we do.My best friend has an almost 6yo dd that knows all about it as well.They all know it is for adults only,like drinking.They also know not to talk about it to others,because it is illegal.We have talked about that as well,and how finally the laws are changing.I explained about the medical mj I am trying for to dd a little bit.Ds is autistic so all that he really notices is the smell,and it doesn't bother him(I use incense too,even when I'm not partaking).They both have said they like their daddy better on mj than when he has been drinking(exh is an alcoholic,so my kids know all about that too),he plays with them and does things that he'd never do drunk or sober.I find that sad.







That he has to be on something to play with his kids.I started smoking with my dad at 16,but i don't know how I'll feel about that in 4 years.Gotta go as the kids are hungry.


----------



## eilonwy

Diana, I've got a 13 year old niece who knows that I partake from time to time. (Her father also smokes a lot a lot a lot and she's well aware of it.) I've told her that there is a little bit of evidence which suggests that teenagers with a family history of schizophrenia are more likely to develop it if they partake as teenagers, so the fact that she does (father's side) means she should wait until her brain is fully developed (around 25). She's not remotely interested in trying it for herself at this point anyway (she's a very 'young' 13). I treat it a lot like alcohol-- it's something for adults to partake of responsibly. No big thing.


----------



## MusicianDad

DD knows we partake. We've never really hid it. I'm guessing DS doesn't know purely because of his age.

We've talked about, responsibility and all that and she has no interest in it right now. Though mentioned "maybe in a few years" with a shrug last time it came up. The only thing we'd ask of her is that if she doesn't get it from us, she needs to get it from our source. He's a very good friend of ours that we trust fully. Plus he doesn't sell crappy pot, like ever. Yeah, each batch is personally tested by him.

Personally I would initiate the conversation unless I thought my kids were getting info from somewhere else that is of the "all drugs are _baaaaaaaad_" variety or I though they were starting to smoke with friends.


----------



## canadianhippie

I think I might let them ask themselves. The mum I nanny'ed for had a 7? i think she was 8 at the time daughter and noticed she smokes in the basement sometimes, but then smokes outside (she smoked cigarettes always outside, and mj in the laundry room in the basement) and she kind of brought it out there, makes mum feel happy, its not bad but its against the law, you know. I was somewhat taken back when she told me, but at the same time, I thought no, she should know, I was just worried about the LO telling friends at school and it getting around. All the hype seems so silly when your just looking at it in your hand....a dried plant? really? this is where millions of $$$ are going to take it off the streets? My brother was watching cops (ugh terrible) and there was chase with 3 young ones,maybe 18-21 and when they were searched, they found a dimebag of weed, I couldnt believe it. Id like to keep it somewhat open in front of my babe as he grows, I dont let him see me smoke, ( i picked up cigarettes again a couple of months ago and I dont want him growing up with the habit and possibly resorting to cigarettes, i need to quit before he gets older)

As much as we maybe "should" be keeping it all hush hush in front of the kids and sneaking outside at midnight for a few puffs (just kidding) I almost want to say its good? for a babe to be raised in a laid back enviroment where mum or dad puts some herbs together has a puffpuff and the LO's recognize its really not a big deal, mum and dad arent leaving them to be indulgent and i guess I have this lovely fantasy image of me and my hippie family sitting on colourful cushions from india in the living room, listening to reggae, cooking dinner and mum and dad sitting by the window relaxing with a spliff and us all enjoying each others company. I just find it ideal to be emerged in the lifestyle.

OO, and about the breastfeeding, I dont know about you all, but Ive had supply problems since birth and after I smoke a j i have TONS of breastmilk, I am so full. Next time babe latches he's chug-a-luging, i dont need domperidone...I need cannabis!

and no luck picking up today







maybe this week

im listening to high tide or low tide by bob marley on my son's b is for bob cd, lovely, spark up and enjoy


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 
How did you do this? I never thought of it, always just scraped the resin and cleaned my pieces in alcohol.









I missed this one!







I was primarily concerned with preserving the resin (supply issues, we've been over that







) so I wanted to use something that I would feel comfortable ingesting. I looked at pictures of the molecule to figure out what would dissolve it (four years of studying biochemistry had to come in handy for *something*







) and decided to go with olive oil. I filled the pipe, set it in a bowl, and put it in the microwave for a little while (not terribly long, just enough to get things warm) and then I scraped the resin out of the bowl with something narrow and solid (I can't remember what







). I ended up with a nice little pile of oily resin which I put back into the bowl over a little screen and smoked. It actually burned a lot more easily than it does without the oil, and it tasted vaguely olive-oily.







It also got me high as a kite. That was a seriously decent weekend.


----------



## Ldavis24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 
LOL- this is me too. I'm the biggest worrier. Getting stoned makes it all calm down and I can really enjoy the moment and live in the now instead of always being so concerned about the future and what's going to happen and why and when and...( you get the pic







)
Have fun on your trip...where to?

We are going to Gathering of the Vibes in Bridgeport CT. It's a musical festival that we trek to annually, this year though is totally different as we are bringing DD along.

You want to talk about mj friendly, it is so nice to be able to sit there and relax and smoke a bowl in the open surrounded by people who don't care if you want to smoke or not and will more than likely pass you their pipe to share.

It is also a great place to pick up very high quality mj of a wide variety of strains so we usually come home with a goody bag of a large variety to last us a while.

eilonwy, you remind me of my DH, he is a major resin saver. I can't help it that I think it is kinda gross. so stinky but he is meticulous with his bowl cleaning and he does a damn good job too.


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ldavis24* 
eilonwy, you remind me of my DH, he is a major resin saver. I can't help it that I think it is kinda gross. so stinky but he is meticulous with his bowl cleaning and he does a damn good job too.









It is kind of gross, but it certainly does the job.







It also means that my pieces are the cleanest of anyone I know.







My pipes could probably pass as "for decorative use only" most of the time. They're shiny.


----------



## yippiehippie

All this talk about resin makes me want to get scrapin or use that olive oil trick (thx for the reply, btw). I love resin hits, I don't really care how it tastes, I just love the high







. DH hates it and thinks it's kinda weird, but I've def had my share of shortages and so I've become a pro. DH will forget sometimes and clean the pipe out and I'm like-what?! you wasted all that "good" stuff?!








Speaking of, what do you all use to clean yours? I just stick w/rubbing alc and a q tip and usually a paper clip or something.


----------



## yippiehippie

Great blog, can't wait to add mine when I get the chance! I enjoyed reading it and hope it gets big. Are you still in AZ? I just moved from there and will be moving back hopefully by the end of the year...I get all my bud from there still!


----------



## eilonwy

I vastly prefer vodka to rubbing alcohol. You can cook with it more easily. Use vodka to clean the piece thoroughly, pour it into a pan over low heat with some butter and as the butter melts the vodka will mostly evaporate leaving you with buttery resiny goodness. I usually cook that into mashed potatoes with LOTS of garlic and onion or into "five-minute chocolate cake" in the microwave. (Like I said, in order to eat resin you need something with INTENSE flavor.) It gets you ridiculously high.







It also works with olive oil, but I find that butter is easier to work with because it's easier to tell when most of the vodka has evaporated. If you use flavored vodka you get a hint of the flavor in these buttery resiny crystals, and then it's like candy that gets you high-- it does a great deal to improve the taste of the resin.














Waste not want not!


----------



## ~D~

After reading all these posts about saving resin, I feel so sad about all that I've wasted over the years!!

I've been thinking about the situation with DS, and I've come to the conclusion that I'll wait a bit longer to have the talk with him. He's just at a place right now where I don't think he would benefit from it. I actually think it might stress him out knowing that his mama partakes in something that's illegal. Even if I try to explain the benefits *I* get from it, he would have a hard time with it. Maybe in a few years, no need to rush it. When he's a bit older he'll be able to appreciate the situation more.


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 
Great blog, can't wait to add mine when I get the chance! I enjoyed reading it and hope it gets big. Are you still in AZ? I just moved from there and will be moving back hopefully by the end of the year...I get all my bud from there still!









That's a friend of mine, actually; I'm in Pennsylvania and always have been. I was hoping to post my stories later this week but I'm feeling absolutely wretched right now; I think I ate some bad avocado yesterday.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
That's a friend of mine, actually; I'm in Pennsylvania and always have been. I was hoping to post my stories later this week but I'm feeling absolutely wretched right now; I think I ate some bad avocado yesterday.









Ok, that's what i thought...I kinda figured also when I realized you don't have just one kiddo! Regardless, both stories are great (love birth stories) and hope to read more on there.
BTW, that'll teach you to eat avacado-that's one of the very few foods that makes me wanna puke looking at it







...I do know what would make you feel better, sorry i'm sure you have none like usual







Guess i'll have to smoke a bowl for you


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 
Ok, that's what i thought...I kinda figured also when I realized you don't have just one kiddo! Regardless, both stories are great (love birth stories) and hope to read more on there.
BTW, that'll teach you to eat avacado-that's one of the very few foods that makes me wanna puke looking at it







...I do know what would make you feel better, sorry i'm sure you have none like usual







Guess i'll have to smoke a bowl for you

















Indeed. I actually love avocado, I think this one was just a little too ripe. I'm also keeping my fingers crossed that a friend of mine will be able to come through for me Friday or Saturday.







I've got a friend who could definitely hook me up, but he's on the other side of the state... and he's going to Pennsic. (I'm incredibly jealous on all counts.







) We shall see!


----------



## treqi

subby mc sub sub.... hi mamas and papa!


----------



## MusicianDad

Hi!


----------



## treqi

so i have my first few plants growing and i'm like 80% sure that one of them is a male but i cant really tell/am in denial(of course the 2 1/2ft tall beauty on my porch would be male and the one inside female). ive looked at pics but i don't see any bananna shaped things just a tall cola-esque thing that i guess will sprout the male pods but? I think i have a female inside but i haven't gottent too far into the light cycle and reeeeeeaaaaaaallllllllllllly need to buy a timer cause my timing is to erratic as im rarely home


----------



## eilonwy

Could you take a picture and email it to someone who would know? Also: Timers are really easy to find, they sell them at Kmart and the like as well as home improvement stores and such.


----------



## yippiehippie

Treqi...keep us updated on the plants, those of us that aren't able to grow can live vicariously through you


----------



## sosurreal09

hi everyone!
I am currently not smoking b/c I am BFing but I did smoke for 9 years prior to pregnancy. will pick back up on occasion after DD weans herself but I would definately want to grow my own little plant b/c I don't trust the streets lol


----------



## treqi

Lol ok you guys can live vicariously ill try and post a weekly update....whats hard for me right now is deciding whether i should just kill the suspected male and move the one i think is female outside or should i just let it grow as i'd actually just love to see a male plant grow toooo many options but at this rate im not sure the inside plant would bud before it froze....too complicated it sucks becoming attached to a plant.


----------



## eilonwy

Treqi, I'd keep the male alive and separate just in case you decide you want to cross-breed with someone else. That's just me, though, and I'm in the living vicariously group.


----------



## treqi

my porch is very small and i live in an apartment complex....i'll have to ask a friend if theyll take mah bebe i'll prolly just end up making some oil out of him in september when hes really big it will prolly be worth it


----------



## canadianhippie

hey everyone, i didnt disappear, i read through the posts every day but i smoke joints so i save the resin for my roach spliffs so i dont have much experience to say about that (i just used to use a lighter around the resin on my pipe and see what i could smoke, or scrape it out with a bobby pin/tweezers and put it on a joint, but that was 5 years ago!)

Welcome Treqi, thank you for sharing your growing journey, i hope you have two females







looking forward to the pictures

And thank you for joining us sosurreal09! Congrats on your baby, and 9 years wow, you have alot of patience to cut out the herbs after using for such a long time. Im glad our tribe was one of the first posts you made on mdc! its flattering, thank you for coming out and being open about being a mj mama


----------



## sosurreal09

lol I clicked new posts and this was the first to show up! I was like hey I love MJ lol


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sosurreal09* 
lol I clicked new posts and this was the first to show up! I was like hey I love MJ lol









I almost never use the new posts feature. I must confess that I've been reading this thread for much, much longer than I've been posting to it.







I've learned a great deal, I get a real kick out of this tribe.







If ever I do have the opportunity to grow, I'll definitely know where to look for advice!


----------



## canadianhippie

lol good stuff sosurreal09, that was my thoughts when i was reading through the spring thread

i really get a kick out of this thread too eilonwy

i wish i had more compelling things to say but i havent smoked in a week or so, so im not feeling very intuitive and witty, tomorrow though, hopefully.


----------



## greenmulberry

I was wondering what you all thought about an occasional, rare toke while pregnant?

Before I got pregnant I was all like, "I will not take any substances into my body during this time."

Well, turns out I have to take allergy medications, including a steroid, despite my best effort to avoid them. Like I was bleeding out my sinuses. Sigh. . .

And then I was thinking, I always felt mj was such a mild drug, and it really does relieve my stress (I have a high stress full time job). Sigh. I just like how it puts all the hard times into perspective.

And THEN, I have come to realize that some people use mj for morning sickness! So is there any studies or literature or anecdotal evidence about this????


----------



## eilonwy

I have never smoked while certain that I was pregnant. That said, as far as substances go marijuana is certainly less risky than, say, antidepressants or anxiolytics-- two classes of drug frequently prescribed to pregnant women. It is safer and more effective than drugs prescribed for hyperemesis gravida, antepartum depression, anxiety, and who knows how many other conditions frequently associated with pregnancy. It's something to which we have evolved to be receptive-- not something which was created to take advantage of receptors with which we were born.

Acetaminophen (Tylenol/Paracetamol) is considered one of the most innocuous drugs on the market, and is recommended to people of all ages and in all states of health as a "safe" way to treat fevers, when in relatively low doses over a period of time shorter than most people realize it can completely debilitate your liver. Marijuana has no such side effects, no such hidden dangers that aren't associated with the prohibitions against using it. It's considered safer to vaporize or eat the herb than it is to smoke during pregnancy, but quite frankly even smoking is probably safer than taking a fistful of pills. In retrospect, I probably should have smoked through the first trimester with at least two of my pregnancies (I lost fifty pounds to HG during my first-- thankfully I had it to lose!







). If I had it to do over again, I definitely would.

Someone mentioned that they'd bought "It's Only A Plant" for their child-- how did you like it? Even used copies on Amazon are outside of my usual spending range, so I'd like to know about it before I consider shelling out that much.


----------



## canadianhippie

I read ALOT about this, watched online lectures, studies etc. I checked out how the studies were completed, and sooo many flaws my goodness, its hard to find a study that mama's strictly use mj only. I caused quite a stir at another parenting website when I brought up mj during pregnancy, thats when my sister told me about mothering, then I starting reading the cannabis mama threads and knew I wasnt alone.

I did smoke a couple of times during pregnancy, after reading as best as I could, I was comfortable with it, not the smoke however so I spent time outside after I smoked to get some extra cleansing from the air and I didnt hold it in like I normally do to increase the high. I had alot of movement when I did and I felt SO wonderfully connected to my baby, it was so amazing..honestly, I will never forget those times. Im a sucker for bob marley when im smoking and my LO would move like a wave to the beat and to this day, bob marley is the most soothing thing to my baby, and to mummy

heres something to get you started

its pretty out there, especially the pictures, but its an interesting read. Google dr melanie dreher

perhaps we can have a discussion about this after we read up on it a little bit? like a cannabis online reading club haha

share your mj during pregnancy/ children and mj links if ya got em


----------



## MusicianDad

Did we all have to many brownies to remember to post?


----------



## greenmulberry

LOL, no, I am just still not sure of my opinion. I did read the linked article above, which was very interesting!

Also, I have to go to the gym now but will try and pick up the conversation later.


----------



## eilonwy

I've done some reading, and the only thing that's changed is how strongly I feel that marijuana should be legalized and utilized more often for more conditions. I also become more and more saddened by the fact that so many have succumbed to propaganda about such a useful plant. I mean honestly, of all the things in my apartment I think only the internet has as many uses as marijuana (something I only wish was in my apartment







).


----------



## MusicianDad

That's why I am always ready to defend marijuana and educate people about it. Some people are just way to stubborn though. You can give them everything out there on MJ and still they will believe the Reefer Madness crap.


----------



## canadianhippie

Stubborn and ill-informed. As much as I would like to discuss how my mind benefits from the herb, I think getting into all that talk can make people tune you out because they think its just stoner-talk. You can only understand it if you smoke yourself though, and alot of people who are against mj have never smoked it before, so how do they know so much about it?

Marc Emery's US Federal Prison blog #6
by Marc Emery - Saturday, July 17 2010
''Jodie's wonderful love for me and activism has opened up my supporter base of family folks, children, grandparents, especially mothers - a great many letters to me are from women, mostly mothers with children, who admire me and Jodie and find common ground with us. That's very good to read! Only a minority of letters are from "stoners". I have 8 pictures of families with kids, so people obviously feel I am a representative for their children, to bring about a world of peace and liberty so they can grow up in safety and freedom.''

Thats interesting to know, theres more of us out there, i feel even more compelled to put something together,

I couldnt find too many links, maybe Im not googling the right keywords, but found this one.

Mama using mj to treat her son's autism

I googled mainly cannabis mothers, a lot came up about seeds and I saw the word sensi, and thought of sensimilla by barrington levy, not sure if anyone has heard it, a ol classic, i reccommend sparking up and enjoying this one too. My baby loves that beat, he's part jamaican, his yaya (his grandmother) think its in the blood lol


----------



## MaybeSparrowMaybe

well im sort of new to mothering, well new to the discussions and whatnot. funny enough i was thinking this week... 'ahhh i want to start smoking again'
when we were TTC (only took us three months) and during pregnancy i didnt smoke at all.
and now that im breastfeeding, im not too worried about the ill effects (if any??) but wondering about any of you BFing mamas out there.
my DD is 3 months old, and the happiest babe i know








im having a lot of stress it seems lately (my grandma suddenly passed away, highly functioning alcoholic father and parents splitting up after 34 yrs of marriage, car broke down, B$*% i mean MAJOR $%(^ of a sister in law. ya know life i guess) so i just wanna smoke and mellow out!

i got into it as a teen, but with the wrong crowd, got expelled from school, then stopped smoking for a few yrs, and then back at it. my DH never was really 'til me, and he enjoys smoking occasionally to mellow out and ease physical pain he gets from work (hes a tradesman)

well and i guess i ought to say, i am on mat leave from my job in child protection services... and i must admit i dunno anyone at work that smokes, well i think there is one dude. but mamas? not so sure... (gee i hope no one i know IRL is on here!)

im happy i found this thread!

some other things i wanted to say: i pretty much think a lot more ppl smoke than others think, my neighbours, majority of my friends, plenty of my family, all smoke.


----------



## eilonwy

Like I said, my mom-friends are mostly non-smokers. I'm the most freakishly liberal in all ways among them.














I'm respected enough that I could make pro-marijuana arguments which would cause them to reconsider their thoughts on the matter, but they'd initially be quite shocked to think about me smoking at all. I've had five downstairs neighbors since we moved into this apartment; One smoked regularly (decent stuff, too







) and another had visitors who smoked (pure and utter schwag) very often. The other three never touched the stuff-- one compared marijuana to crack (!!!) and the other two were just responsible and religious, respectively.

I can only imagine what would happen if someone brought up marijuana at one of the homeschool groups.


----------



## vanislandmama

With my first I waited to start smoking again after 1 year. After my second and third I started smoking within weeks. I am due with my 4th soon and I know that I will start smoking almost right away because I have heard that the afterpains with the 4th are really intense. I would so much rather give my child the cannabinoids rather than the synthetic Midol. I have read and heard that there is no harm to babe from the cannabinoids, there are actually studies that say there are benefits.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY JERRY. LET THERE BE SONGS TO FILL THE AIR......


----------



## MusicianDad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
I can only imagine what would happen if someone brought up marijuana at one of the homeschool groups.
















A lot less mama drama...







Just think, you'd all just love each other no matter what!


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
A lot less mama drama...







Just think, you'd all just love each other no matter what!









If they didn't try to burn me as a witch first.


----------



## canadianhippie

Lol ohh, I dont think too many people are as stuffy these days, but that's not to say I dont keep my mouth closed about my mj use at baby group. Although, my soft cotton black fabric came out as a sling, and there happens to be bob marley's in green, yellow and red with matching herb leaves.( $10 find at a subway station in Montreal







) Everyone chuckled about it though, my group is pretty laid back, they're all young country living women.

If only there was a outdoor herb mothers&babe group, no witch burning and no drama.


----------



## yippiehippie

Well, I smoked during pregnancy and the day I gave birth to my LO (homebirth) and still do. I guess it's just kind of a way of life for me. I'm very uptight and on the go, I can actually slow down and enjoy life when stoned







.
I did research before getting high pregnant and before breastfeeding. I would look up the links but am too lazy as I am currently stoned







.
For me I had morning sickness and figured it's proven that poor nutrition can effect the babe's health, but none for MJ (not that they haven't tried, but cannot find any ill effects). My 2 cents-take care of yourself and your babe, whatever that means to you


----------



## MusicianDad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
If they didn't try to burn me as a witch first.
















Make sure you have weed in your pockets when the flames hit and all will be well...


----------



## canadianhippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vanislandmama* 
With my first I waited to start smoking again after 1 year. After my second and third I started smoking within weeks. I am due with my 4th soon and I know that I will start smoking almost right away because I have heard that the afterpains with the 4th are really intense. I would so much rather give my child the cannabinoids rather than the synthetic Midol. I have read and heard that there is no harm to babe from the cannabinoids, there are actually studies that say there are benefits.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY JERRY. LET THERE BE SONGS TO FILL THE AIR......

Thats exactly what Im getting from it as well, Ive seen some research that is saying that while you are pregnant, some of the compounds do not pass into the womb, as well as breastfeeding, and ones that do have no negative effect. In the jamaican mothers study, it states how the children are better adjusted, etc. Earth mothers? cannabis? who knows, but i think its good health for all


----------



## canadianhippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 
Well, I smoked during pregnancy and the day I gave birth to my LO (homebirth) and still do. I guess it's just kind of a way of life for me. I'm very uptight and on the go, I can actually slow down and enjoy life when stoned







.
I did research before getting high pregnant and before breastfeeding. I would look up the links but am too lazy as I am currently stoned







.
For me I had morning sickness and figured it's proven that poor nutrition can effect the babe's health, but none for MJ (not that they haven't tried, but cannot find any ill effects). My 2 cents-take care of yourself and your babe, whatever that means to you










Lol, too stoned, too lazy
Well thank you for letting us know how you benefit from herbs, I can imagine it does and can help alot of women with morning sickness. I was one of those lucky .... who didnt have any, I got high because it felt good.

I would love to be able to extend the mj awareness to all those mums dropping large amounts of weight during pregnancy and worrying about their baby plumping up, instead of being hospitalized, monitored and put on high-calorie diets and medication. All women need is to take a likkle smoke and feel bless again


----------



## greenmulberry

A friend of mine smoked during her pregnancy. She just delivered a healthy child, and she has a healthy and bright toddler during which she smoked during pregnancy as well. I only found this out because we were having her and her DH over, our DH's went to go visit the room and I tried to politely steer her towards an alternate activity (rather than asking her to wait outside LOL) and she told me she still does it!

I know she quit towards the end just in case they tested her at delivery.

That's really my big fear, having a + drug test. I am seeing an OB and will deliver in a hospital, and I think they can test you if they feel like it.

Although, I am a white professional that nobody would ever DREAM used mj, (seriously, I look as straight and narrow as it gets) but I am also the sole income provider for my family so I feel like I have a lot riding on NOT having any MJ related legal issues arise. So I am not doing it now.

I was considering having some budder this weekend, but I started lightly spotting so reconsidered and will not. I think I might get paranoid seeing the spotting.

But, I really think that doing something once a week or so, one time, I really cannot see that causing much harm, unless it is something KNOWN to have high risk. I feel like if there was any strong effect that mj had on fetus, all those "don't do drugs" commercials would be filled with pictures of "fetal marijuana syndrome" babies.

Honestly, if there is anything wrong with this pregnancy, I will blame it on the Class C drug I was taking when I conceived and for the first few weeks until I found out. (It took me so long to get pregnant I didn't really think it was going to happen and went back on meds I needed)


----------



## sosurreal09

i have read that a concentrated amount of THC goes through breastmilk. i never smoked while preggers or BFing but i love MJ. its just a personal choice. for me i dont like taking any risk when it comes to anything...im one of those dairy free plastic free semi-paranoid people lol i just dont want to mess with anything that MAY effect DD


----------



## sosurreal09

they tested me for drugs b/c i had a history of MJ use in my blood in my previous medical records which was ridiculous. i said to my OB its just weed whats the big deal haha she looked at me like i was a HUGE druggie and out of my mind. then i got the "gateway drug" talk


----------



## Ldavis24

Hello everyone! I just caught up with the thread as we only got back from Vibes last night! Della had a blast and she was adorable all weekend running around in her little tye-dye dresses.
It was wonderful to smoke out in the open surrounded by people who don't judge you at all and are all of the same mindset, about music and mj among other things.

All this talk of smoking during pregnancy reminds me of a how paranoid I was about it at the beginning of my pregnancy. Didn't smoke at all until I was about 8months along and then I did often after that. I have a friend who smoked while she was in labor and swears it allowed her to relax and let labor progress more rapidly.
I stopped smoking after DD was born for about a month until I was sure enough as a first time mommy that I wasn't going to get freaked out nervous about the baby while I was high.
Now over a year later and still BFing at least 7 times a day, I smoke usually at least twice a day with DH and have never ever noticed any change in DD if I feed her shortly after I smoke.

Here is a question, does anyone else get extremely stuffed up (only rarely though) when they smoke mj? Once in a great while I will smoke and then find myself completely conjested for an hour or two. I can't figure out if it is the specific mj that I have or that I just get an occasional reaction to the smoke or something....


----------



## EarthMamaToBe

I hope it is okay to ask this question.

My best friend was on 3 different meds for anxiety and depression for about 6 years. She went off all of them when they were TTC and started using MJ which worked SO well for her. She used is very rarely during her pregnancy. Now her DD is here and she is nursing. Being a new Mom is causing a lot of anxiety for her and she asked what I knew about nursing while using MJ. I don't know much about the subject. Do any of you?


----------



## ~D~

Hello all!! Welcome to our new friends, we are glad to have you!







Great discussions here! While I don't have any recent or relevant advice about mj & BFing, I know that you should find what you need here.


----------



## EarthMamaToBe

Thanks I am reading through this thread now, on page 4 LOL


----------



## MusicianDad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ldavis24* 
Della had a blast and she was adorable all weekend running around in her little tye-dye dresses.

DS has a tye-dye dress that DD made for him! :Joy for tye-dye.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EarthMamaToBe* 
I hope it is okay to ask this question.

My best friend was on 3 different meds for anxiety and depression for about 6 years. She went off all of them when they were TTC and started using MJ which worked SO well for her. She used is very rarely during her pregnancy. Now her DD is here and she is nursing. Being a new Mom is causing a lot of anxiety for her and she asked what I knew about nursing while using MJ. I don't know much about the subject. Do any of you?

There are very few studies and they all seem to contradict each other, far as I know. I would say though, that MJ is probably a whole lot safer than a prescription medication that her dr would give her.


----------



## vanislandmama

If anyone is interested in reading an article about our naturally existing cannabinoid receptors it might make some feel at ease about what is passing through breastmilk to your little one:
http://www.marijuanaexpo.com/online/...news&Itemid=18

Here is a link to a great article about Failure to Thrive and how cannabis helps these babes:
http://www.salem-news.com/articles/j...infants-sc.php

There is a lot research right now coming out about the benefits of cannabis. Don't be surprised to see more articles like this in the mainstream news.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *canadianhippie* 
Thats exactly what Im getting from it as well, Ive seen some research that is saying that while you are pregnant, some of the compounds do not pass into the womb, as well as breastfeeding, and ones that do have no negative effect. In the jamaican mothers study, it states how the children are better adjusted, etc. Earth mothers? cannabis? who knows, but i think its good health for all

Yeah, it's that jamaican mamas study I was thinking. What's that lady's name? They're on utube and one of the bigger studies done bc jamaican women aren't so afraid to admit they partake as americans, so they were able to get more moms or soon to be moms for the study there.

Thanks for the links, Vans. maybe we should start including some more links on the first page where the other ones are, but especially for pregnant and breastfeeding? It seems there are so many ppl coming on these threads all the time wondering about effects on preggers or bfing mamas/babes (I know I did!) It would be nice to be able to lead everyone to good sites w/accurate info. Anyone else have any?

-Anyway, about the tye dye...I love it! I tye dyed DSs diapers (flats) -- too cute


----------



## greenmulberry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ldavis24* 
Here is a question, does anyone else get extremely stuffed up (only rarely though) when they smoke mj? Once in a great while I will smoke and then find myself completely conjested for an hour or two. I can't figure out if it is the specific mj that I have or that I just get an occasional reaction to the smoke or something....

Oh yeah. I get this. It occurs much less with a vaporizer.

Also, if I do a saline sinus rinse after smoking it helps. I have allergies and smoke bothers my allergies. So I rarely actually "smoke".


----------



## delicate_sunshine

lurking


----------



## yippiehippie

d_c, good to have you...I don't know much about that stuff, except that it's synthetic, which I just never trust as much as good ole nature, but haven't heard anything...


----------



## sosurreal09

ok so i am on zoloft haha now wondering if i should just use MJ again. i always smoked but what else is there? eat it? any other option? also do you trust street tree? i def don't feel like i could. people are so shady and i dont think its good at all...do you guys home grow? how many plants for just one person? is there serious jail time for growing it yourself?


----------



## MusicianDad

You can eat it, or vapourize it... or use one of a number different means of consuming it. I don't trust people I don't know to give me good weed though, so only from a friend.


----------



## eilonwy

Truthfully when it comes to street trees my greatest concern is the legal one; I don't want to get caught buying! My friends who are aware of the fact that I smoke are very understanding of this, in much the same way that they are understanding of my refusal to use my childrens' names on the internet.







When the stars align just so, they're happy to procure some of the good green herb for me. One of my friends recently quit smoking (again) and said that getting some for me would be "a good test of resolve".









I definitely don't grow myself, nor do I know anyone who does (to my knowledge). We're poor, though, and most of us don't have any space we could use for that purpose. Alas! One of my dreams is to have a greenhouse with a partitioned area for Green.


----------



## canadianhippie

I dont know if you've had many negative personal experiences from picking up herbs off the street and not through a friend. I dont think someone (Some do) will be adding a whole bunch of cr*p to the bud. I will never smoke a pre-rolled joint from someone I wasnt with while they were rolling it, they can add cocaine or crack to either get you hooked or because they like it themselves. But when you got just straight bud in your hand, you can pick out if something isnt right.

Normally its just cheap weighting techniques or a spritz of a non-natural substance during growing/harvest that could be lingering that dealers use, and you'll know if something isnt right from your first toke. It will burn your throat more or have a bad taste (but sometimes its just low grade stuff) and you make a comment next time or dont buy from them again.

I've had a couple friends who would sell, but I get **** weed from them too sometimes, Ive never met a total stranger on the street for weed, normally its a friend of a friend kind of thing, or use some else's link for their bud. But don't let that cap your fun if its not a close friend mama's

sosurreal09 I dont see why not, give it a try in small doses and see how you feel with the combination, maybe it can help ya cut back on the zoloft, natural is better

Ok, so a couple of people were talking about cannabis while breastfeeding and adding some study links, want me to put some together? I wish we could have our own resource sticky haha


----------



## journeymom

Reading and learning here, moms. I've never used. I'm in California. Things are loosening up around here. I thumbed through a local alternative news paper lately: holy moly, there were a lot of ads for mj shops!









I'm happy to discover there are vaporizers. Sounds like something dh would try. He gets killer migraine headaches and would like to try mj to treat it, but absolutely won't inhale smoke.

Thanks for educating me.


----------



## eilonwy

Journeymom, welcome.


----------



## ~D~

I love seeing new names drop in to show us some love









I think adding all the recent article links is a good idea, and because we don't get our own sticky, placing the new links on the first page with all the others is totally fine. I don't have time to do it right now, but if anyone else would like to put them together that would be great.







One thing I might suggest is checking the existing links to make sure they all still work. Back to class!


----------



## acupuncturemomma

n/m


----------



## shell024

I used to have a collection of info on pregnancy/breastfeeding... but like previously mentioned, there really isn't much substantial evidence on it.

I smoked/vaporized throughout both of my pregnancies, when it felt right...here and there to quell nausea and balance mood swings. I also smoked/vaporized throughout breastfeeding years...for me I had letdown issues, and MJ was one of the few things that relaxed me enough to letdown milk, I swear there was MORE milk than a usual letdown. Both my babes and I slept better, but were also alert and happy (for the most part LOL).

I was on prozac for PPD when Ds2 was 8 months old...I gradually weaned myself off of it and found much more relief with MJ.

I go through ebbs & flows, depending on whether I have supply or not. When I do, I basically consume on a daily basis...twice or even 3 times a day sometimes. And yes, this is around my kids... not the smoke... I am outside or in another ventilated room while smoking... but yes, I am around my kids after consuming. I absolutely love it. My mind slows down, I am definitely able to pay attention to and cherish the here and now, laugh off whatever tension the day brought on, sit and giggle with my kids, take on an elaborate cleaning adventure, watch a good movie, play in the garden and really REALLY feel the earth, or what I REALLY love, is setting a spiritual intention, and then engaging in a sort of meditative/yoga dance after consuming.

I love all things plants and herbs, and cannabis sure is high on my list (pun intended lol) of favorite medicinal herbs.


----------



## shell024

Wanted to add that I have very reliable and trustworthy high-grade organic sources...so I'm lucky that I don't have to really search around for it, though I don't think I'd be scared to if I really wanted to find some...but I'm never really that desperate, lol. So there are many times where I just don't partake for awhile, a week, a month even... I'd love to grow my own, but its not a viable option at the moment. I live with my grandma, and while I COULD do it, it would be a noticeable difference in the power bill, lol... can't grow outside around where I am, people will take it.

There's a lot of stigma around this herb. For me, the bottom line is, know yourself, know your body, know your herb.


----------



## sosurreal09

you are sooooo lucky shell! i dont have anyone i would consider buying from...and i know 0 people


----------



## shell024

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sosurreal09* 
you are sooooo lucky shell! i dont have anyone i would consider buying from...and i know 0 people

whats your living situation like? as in, could you do a little mini closet grow? It can be a little tricky when you're getting the hang of it, but its pretty simple, and there are plenty of ways to keep it totally discreet (smell, lights etc). Its what I would be doing, but my living situation doesn't really allow it at the moment.


----------



## Devaskyla

Hello. I need some help & I thought I'd try asking here first.

Dh was in the hospital for 2 months & very sick for awhile before that. He's been home 4 weeks now, but he's still barely eating (he's lost over 100lbs in the last 3 months). A few people suggested that maybe mj would stimulate his appetite. He's willing to try it (used to smoke regularly 15+ years ago) but neither of us have any clue how to go about finding it; much less finding a safe reliable not overly expensive source.

Any suggestions of how we could find someone? It's not like I can just look it up in the Yellow pages (although that would make life SO much easier). I'm in Alberta, in case anyone has any connections here.


----------



## MusicianDad

'Fraid I don't know anyone in Alberta, would he qualify for a medical marijuana card? There are group that can set you up, but only if you have the card.


----------



## ~D~

Welcome, Devaskyla









I hope you find what you need. I wouldn't know either, as I'm not in Canada. MusicianDad has good advice on trying for a med card, though. Is that an option? That would probably be your best bet.


----------



## mommysherry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *makalani* 
I am MJ mama too! Have felt off and on guilty for using since my kids were born but now that they are a bit older ( 5 and 2) I find I like myself and the mother I am a whole lot more when I am using MJ. My hubby really enjoys me too b/c I am not so anxious and moody. I don't use daily but I do use weekly although I have considered going daily.

It's amazing how much more in tune with my children I am when smoke MJ. I enjoy every single second with them and the most simple things become so amazing. I am more patient and understanding. I really hear them when they speak and I think that they enjoy me more when I am tuned into them like that. Anyone else feel similar?


Me too!!!
I'm so glad I found this tribe!! I've been wrestling with some guilt over my smoking since I've become a mother (girls ages 4yrs and 9 months), though I'm getting better with it. Often I centre by taking a good look at our life and asking myself if I/we are a happy family, and we are! Am I ashamed of anything else that's going on - NO! For the most part, my husband and I have our 'poop in a group', our kids are happy, have lots of fun and are well taken care of. Still, that guilt sometimes.....must be the perfectionist in me. lol
My husband only feels guilty when his 15 year old son visits....I usually cut out the smoking then. We're not sure how to handle it. We're going to a bonfire with some friends on Saturday and he's coming with us. The plan is to speak to him about it and let him know we'll be sharing a joint or two after the little ones go to bed. (he knows we smoke, I know he does, it's just on the DL, which is kind of silly, his mom knows too and it doesn't bother her). Just so he knows though. Bringing him into 'the circle' would be too much for now. We don't want to do anything like that with a child who does not live with us full time. I don't think it's fair to 'give him the go ahead' so to speak, if we can't be there fully for him through his experience.


----------



## mommysherry

I have an amazing book called Women and Cannabis that is full of info and was very helpful in my decision making on using during pregnancy and breastfeeding.
http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/2888.html
http://www.drugpolicy.org/library/bo...ndcannabis.cfm
http://books.google.ca/books?id=gZJ7...page&q&f=false


----------



## sosurreal09

sweet. yeah im renting right now so i dont think i could grow ATM.
ummm...i thought MJ was legal in Quebec?


----------



## ilsesthings

newbie here, so be kind w/ the following?  how come there can't be a sticky of resources?

so happy to see actual links... i researched a long time ago and it was hard to find evidence, but i found listening to my body worked.


----------



## ~D~

Welcome, mommysherry & ilsesthings we are pleased you could join us!

A few of our tribe members have asked about a sticky of sorts for our tribe, but I think the mods just post one sticky for the forum policies. On the welcome page of every thread that we carry from season to season, we post our links and mission statement. I think that is the closest we can get to a resource sticky. If anyone has suggestions on how to improve that to better serve our tribe, please feel free to pm me or CanadianHippie - she's volunteered to host our thread this season


----------



## canadianhippie

Hey mamas! I'll put a resource sticky together, I've been working alot and been active with baby so I haven't been researching but I will work on it tonight, I'll respond more soon


----------



## yippiehippie

Thanks, canadianhippie...maybe anyone that has some good links could just post them and then we can just add them to the other links. When we do the fall thread they can all be on the first post like normal? That seems to be the easiest way IMO. I remember looking up those links when first joining and liked them, but it would be nice to categorize general mj, mj while BFing, mj while preg, etc.


----------



## RamaLama108

posting under an alias as dh is extremely sensitive about this, but I just gotta say... i am a marijuana mama! MJ has been so gentle with me and I am going through morning sickness and feel like this herb was made for helping with this ailment. she also eased my morning sickness with my last pregnancy, and I knew the day it was time to stop and never missed it after.

Blessed be the mother Mary... my grandmother's name was Mary Jane, which was not a coincidence... the other was Light (Lucia)... we learn from our mothers who to trust

i wish i could praise her openly, but such is the nature of our times, and the nature of my place in existence right now


----------



## canadianhippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 
Thanks, canadianhippie...maybe anyone that has some good links could just post them and then we can just add them to the other links. When we do the fall thread they can all be on the first post like normal? That seems to be the easiest way IMO. I remember looking up those links when first joining and liked them, but it would be nice to categorize general mj, mj while BFing, mj while preg, etc.










hey check out the front page, i put some together today, i checked the links from the spring thread, added ones from this summer thread, id like to keep adding and post some fun stuff like marijuana and media (songs, shows, etc.) how to roll, how to vape, etc. what does everything think?


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *canadianhippie* 
hey check out the front page, i put some together today, i checked the links from the spring thread, added ones from this summer thread, id like to keep adding and post some fun stuff like marijuana and media (songs, shows, etc.) how to roll, how to vape, etc. what does everything think?

The edited version is awesome!







As far as the fun stuff, I think it's great personally but maybe clear it with a mod first. Might not go over too well... Just sayin


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RamaLama108* 
posting under an alias as dh is extremely sensitive about this, but I just gotta say... i am a marijuana mama! MJ has been so gentle with me and I am going through morning sickness and feel like this herb was made for helping with this ailment. she also eased my morning sickness with my last pregnancy, and I knew the day it was time to stop and never missed it after.

Blessed be the mother Mary... my grandmother's name was Mary Jane, which was not a coincidence... the other was Light (Lucia)... we learn from our mothers who to trust

i wish i could praise her openly, but such is the nature of our times, and the nature of my place in existence right now










Glad to have you! Thanks for stopping back by!


----------



## nixnc

i have heard mostly europeans mix their bud with tobacco, not for me. i do not enjoy the cigarette buzz in the least, plus if i wanted to smoke a cig, i'd smoke a cig and not the mj.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
The edited version is awesome!







As far as the fun stuff, I think it's great personally but maybe clear it with a mod first. Might not go over too well... Just sayin









I agree, prob we should just keep the links to medicinal/educational info. I think it looks great, tho-thx for doin that, canadianhippie







.


----------



## canadianhippie

no problem, ill keep it just to the facts


----------



## BabyMae09

Hey there, I have a question for you. One of my good friends has fibromyalgia and is interested in getting her card. They'd grow 4-5 plants in their garage. How safe is this? I'm worried that she'll get in trouble, because I read that while it's legal in Oregon, the federal government can decide to prosecute. Is this something she could lose her kids over? Even for one night? Because her kids, in foster care for even one night is a bad idea









What do you Mama's think?


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyMae09* 
Hey there, I have a question for you. One of my good friends has fibromyalgia and is interested in getting her card. They'd grow 4-5 plants in their garage. How safe is this? I'm worried that she'll get in trouble, because I read that while it's legal in Oregon, the federal government can decide to prosecute. Is this something she could lose her kids over? Even for one night? Because her kids, in foster care for even one night is a bad idea









What do you Mama's think?

You're mistaken; Recently a law has been passed preventing the federal government from prosecuting medical marijuana card holders. It may vary from state to state, but I think that as a medical card holder you [or your designated caretaker] can grow up to six female plants for personal use.


----------



## maminatural

Shell: I love what you posted "Know yourself, know your body, know your herb"

ldavid24: I too get congested and lately it's all the time... I think I'll take the suggestion on a previous post about the netti pot...

Earthmama: I smoked during pregnancy as well as during breastfeeding with absolutely no problems to me or my daughter who is very bright and doesn't get sick.

I would love to find a cheap vaporizer, I hate smoking but I prefer the pipe although the joints give me much pleasure in a social setting, while sharing with others, etc...

I love to see how full this thread has become. It goes to show that many more of us are coming out of the closet and recognizing the many wonderful benefits of mj.

My favorite reason for using mj would be the spiritual qualities it provides me. That has got to be the most awesome benefit... meditative and helps me be present.

Have a lovely week MJ Mommas!!


----------



## Otto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
You're mistaken; Recently a law has been passed preventing the federal government from prosecuting medical marijuana card holders.

More accurately, the Department of Justice has elected to not pursue medical marijuana cases.


----------



## BabyMae09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
You're mistaken; Recently a law has been passed preventing the federal government from prosecuting medical marijuana card holders. It may vary from state to state, but I think that as a medical card holder you [or your designated caretaker] can grow up to six female plants for personal use.









Thanks so much for this, and for your post, Otto. Good to know. So then, does anyone happen to know a doctor in or around Benton County that she could go to? Because her doctor won't prescribe it.


----------



## katiedidbug

subbing just so that I can learn from you mamas.


----------



## Attached2Elijah

Hi Mamas! I used to belong to this group awhile ago but our computer fried and haven't been on for almost 2 years now so I'll re-introduce myself. I'm Jeri... I don't actually use MJ regularly at this time but have in the past to help curb my OCD tendencies and during pregnancy for morning sickness with my son but my DH uses it medicinally daily and has since the day we met. He is bi-polar, has social anxiety and PTSD. The use of it helps him to cope with daily life. I wish we lived in a state where it was legal for medicinal purposes but alas, Ohio is not very liberal in it's thinking on well, anything (except vaccines, thankfully)

My son and daughter are not aware of what it is that Daddy smokes... they've never really known any different so I think they assume they are ciggarettes (which unfortunately he also smokes)... My step-daughter has known for about 2 years and my step-son has just recently found out in the last month. They, so far, have not tried it themselves and I hope they continue to wait until they are a little bit older just so they can more understand that it can and is a wonderful alternative to modern medicine and not something to be toyed with. Their mother is very anti-marijuana so I worry about her finding out and taking him to court to try to take his older children away from him... but I know I don't have to worry about my step-daughter being the one to tell her but my step-son is not quite so mature and therefore might say something. But DH trusts that he won't say anything... and I will admit that since he has found out, things have been going smoother around here. I suspect that he's always known that my step-daughter and husband have always had secrets between them and now he feels like he was brought into the mix and has some sort of new bond with DH for knowing. I just hope he doesn't get mad at DH and open his mouth to his very mainstream mother. We shall see. Anyway, that got long winded, sorry... lol


----------



## Devaskyla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
'Fraid I don't know anyone in Alberta, would he qualify for a medical marijuana card? There are group that can set you up, but only if you have the card.

I don't know, he might. He has a number of conditions that are apparently eligible. The problem is that is looks like it would take awhile & we don't even know if it would help. He's slowly starving to death now, not sure we have time to get a card & wait to get it & find out if it actually helps.

I just wish I had some ideas.


----------



## MusicianDad

Were the people who suggested it IRL friends? Or online. If they are in real life than they might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Devaskyla

No, a few people here suggested it in a thread about him wasting away. My best friend years ago & her husband used to do it a lot, but I mentioned it to her & she changed the subject, so I think that's unfortunately a dead end.

I feel so lame that I can't even figure out how to find pot.


----------



## canadianhippie

nixnc, i didnt know it was a euro thing. I do it because it makes the spliff burn better and stay lit, it breaks the weed up if its really sticky and you use a wee bit less cannabis and increases the high

babymae09, i wouldnt worry to much if she's being a responsible grower. Its only a few plants so i would imagine it's easy to hide. She should be keeping it private and not telling nearly anyone, only because no risk is better than a little. Its a better risk you could say that she's growing her own meds than toying with pain meds for her fibro, help her and maybe you can get a few buds here and there









maminnatural, i agree, i use because of the spiritual properties, in fact, if im feeling sick or in pain, mj makes it worse, i feel it more intensely, i love personal meditation









katiedidbug, welcome and thanks for tagging along !

Attatchedtoelijah, good to have ya back. Its wonderful to hear the herb has been able to help you and your DH with your medical challenges, it must be so relieving that your can treat it naturally and with out legal consequences. Thank you for sharing your family dynamic with your DH's usage. I think your both on the right wavelength for sharing the right amount of info about it per maturity level, age, etc. I totally agree that now your DH and stepson have another thing to bond over, he does after all have the cool dad that smokes weed, thats awesome ! lol

Devaskyla, I say do what you can to start the card process, and I mean..is there anyone you know who might know someone who deals? I feel in my age group, nearly everyone smokes or knows someone who does so asking anyone isnt to much of a concern, but asking someone older than me..i feel id get a terrible reaction. Do alot of adults generally smoke? The older moms I know smoke, but my parents friends dont. Not sure, give it a go, just pop out and ask around, be careful of course. I find it a challenge to pick up now too, i only know one person, and he doesnt deal, he just smokes alot himself and will sell me a couple grams here and there


----------



## katiedidbug

Does anyone have any recommendations for a vaporizer that is under $80 or just a bit above? I know the really good ones are a lot more expensive, but I can't swing that right now. I've seen some for $60, but would like recommendations before purchasing.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Does anyone have any recommendations for a vaporizer that is under $80 or just a bit above? I know the really good ones are a lot more expensive, but I can't swing that right now. I've seen some for $60, but would like recommendations before purchasing.

The first one i got was at a head shop that just opened so we got it for around 70. It worked well and then just stopped working about 4 months later and we had to go back and buy one for I think about 100







We're broke as a joke, but rationalized spending it bc you can double smoke your stuff and save money (the stuff that's left in the vap is stinky, but you can smoke it or bake w/it, therefor doubling it







). I was still preggo at the time so it was very important to me not to inhale smoke.
I wish I could remember the brand that conked on me to steer you away from it...the ppl working at the shop should be very knowledgeable though. Normally you can talk them down in prices-almost always I've gotten my peices less than what they're listed for int he shop, maybe try a few places?

Speaking of smoke, funny story. My bro (who smokes) was working w/DH at a friends the other day. The friend lit a bowl and my brother had his newborn there and asked him not to smoke around her. Then he lit incense so SIL wouldn't smell it when she came. Ummm...pretty sure incense has more smoke than a little ole bowl









--Not that i smoke around DS, hence the vap


----------



## eilonwy

I have to say, as much as I love the good herb, the one thing that pisses me off is when people smoke in the immediate vicinity of children (especially small ones who can't really get away).







It drives me CRAZY. I totally understand smoking while your kids are at home, but in a different room with a fan on, please. I'm absolutely sure it's healthier than being around cigarette smoke, but I really don't like the idea of smoking around someone who can't give informed consent. [/rant] I'm sure that's not what you were talking about, but it's a peeve.









I did get to pass a pipe with a few friends last weekend, but as usual I'm without any herb. Weak.








I think this would be a great time to live on the other side of the country, where herb is less expensive and generally of better quality.


----------



## Attached2Elijah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
I have to say, as much as I love the good herb, the one thing that pisses me off is when people smoke in the immediate vicinity of children (especially small ones who can't really get away).







It drives me CRAZY. I totally understand smoking while your kids are at home, but in a different room with a fan on, please. I'm absolutely sure it's healthier than being around cigarette smoke, but I really don't like the idea of smoking around someone who can't give informed consent. [/rant] I'm sure that's not what you were talking about, but it's a peeve.









I did get to pass a pipe with a few friends last weekend, but as usual I'm without any herb. Weak.







I think this would be a great time to live on the other side of the country, where herb is less expensive and generally of better quality.









Not sure if you were referring to me since my little ones know... but my husband (and me on occasion) usually smokes in the kitchen at the stove with the hood going... Of course, the kids usually come into the kitchen while he is smoking sometimes but he always blows it straight up the hood and I'm okay with that... the cig smoke is ALWAYS outside though. I would have him do it outside too if I wasn't so worried about the cops that cruise through our neighborhood every 5-10 minutes, lol.

Thinking about hitting a nice bowl tonight with my sweety and eating some yummy Apple Cinnamon Coffee cake I just whipped up. Yummy!


----------



## justrose13

hello... i'm a MJ lover and self medicator for years. i am newly pg (6+ weeks) and i have been feeling yucky after i smoke more than one toke. maybe it's paranoia, maybe it's just a batch that gives the 'noids but i'm just not sure if i am going to continue to smoke through the pg. we've been wanting to get a vaporizor but now that i'm thinking of cutting down (DP says she will/wants to with me) i'm not sure it's a smart investment... although, if i change my mind and want to partake in a postprandial session then i should have one, right?! anyway, i digress...

just wanted to join, i've been lurking a while. has anyone had a similar experience? anyone care to share good stories about partaking while in the first tri?


----------



## canadianhippie

eilowny, no no i agree, it is still smoke, whether it's equivalent to a candle burning, or incense things like that no idea, but lets not hotbox our children lol

mmm homemade apple cinnamon coffee cake

welcome wehrli, congrats on your pregnancy, thats wonderful. It could be the strain if your feeling like poop after you smoke, A vap is a good idea in pregnancy if you can swing it. I smoked in my first tri, I was so stressed out, I hated my baby's father, we could barely be in the same room, I eventually moved far away and didnt feel the need to smoke as much, but I missed it. I smoked only a couple of times in each trimester, I never had morning sickness so I didnt need cannabis to help that, just for stress and happiness. I thought it was good, my babe reaches most of his milestones much sooner, very, very happy and content, social, interactive all that. He's a good boy







I enjoyed it in pregnancy, feels wonderful to be pregnant with cannabis


----------



## Devaskyla

Well, I managed to get some for dh to try. I mentioned it to some aquaintances and actually had 2 women say they could help me. I was just wondering if I got a deal, got overcharged or paid about normal. She asked for $20 & she gave me a baggie with not quite enough to cover the bottom. I don't know if that's enough description to get an idea how much she gave me?

Just desperately hoping it helps dh. And I think I will download the paperwork to start getting a card. He has 3 or 4 of the things that make you eligible, even without the not eating thing.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devaskyla* 
Well, I managed to get some for dh to try. I mentioned it to some aquaintances and actually had 2 women say they could help me. I was just wondering if I got a deal, got overcharged or paid about normal. She asked for $20 & she gave me a baggie with not quite enough to cover the bottom. I don't know if that's enough description to get an idea how much she gave me?

Just desperately hoping it helps dh. And I think I will download the paperwork to start getting a card. He has 3 or 4 of the things that make you eligible, even without the not eating thing.























Hope it helps him! As for the price, it's hard to say with the description but sounds about right. If it was the good stuff (kind bud, chronic, whatever you want to call it) there'd be barely any for that, so it's prob almost a quater of shwag, which, if it is that much, is a good price. Just like anything, the more you get at once, the cheaper it gets. Sounds like you got a pretty good deal, though, or, at least, you didn't get ripped off







.
Hopefully he'll get the card soon, it's too bad it takes a while, but good he has something that should tide him over so he doesn't starve.


----------



## MusicianDad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devaskyla* 
Well, I managed to get some for dh to try. I mentioned it to some aquaintances and actually had 2 women say they could help me. I was just wondering if I got a deal, got overcharged or paid about normal. She asked for $20 & she gave me a baggie with not quite enough to cover the bottom. I don't know if that's enough description to get an idea how much she gave me?

Just desperately hoping it helps dh. And I think I will download the paperwork to start getting a card. He has 3 or 4 of the things that make you eligible, even without the not eating thing.


----------



## Devaskyla

So..umm..I feel really stupid, but we have no idea what the best thing to do with it is.







Dh used to smoke back in England, but his friend & him would get weak tobacco & mix resin (apparently all his friend bought) with it & smoke it. I was around friends smoking a few times, but I never actually did it, so I'm completely clueless. We have some nice fresh looking plant bits, for lack of a better wording.

The woman who got it for me gave me some papers, but how much does he use? Does he have to do anything with it first? Anything else we need to know?

Apparently it can take 7 months to get a medical card







So hopefully, if it helps, it requires very, very little to work 'cause that stuff is expensive & we are poor. *sigh*


----------



## MusicianDad

You can google "how to roll a joint" and get about 5, 970, 000 hits... We mix it with tobacco here, just because I'm a smoker so there's left over from that.


----------



## Devaskyla

Dh is an ex smoker, so I think avoiding temptation might be a good idea.

I google everything,can't believe I didn't think to look for this.


----------



## MusicianDad

Well if you can get to a head shop and pick up a pipe, he can use that without mixing the pot. We just use straight weed when using a pipe. The tobacco just keeps the joint burning better.


----------



## Attached2Elijah

Well, hadn't smoked in a few weeks... Last night, I needed some serious calming so smoked a nice bowl with hubby after a very long day and heat exahustion. I could not eat anything all day to save my soul so after that, was able to force down an omelette. Sometimes with 4 kids, I forget how much it helps me to be a better, more relaxed mom. I was to the point of breaking yesterday with my 6 year old... He's just so intense sometimes that it's more then I can handle but was able to smoke, relax and sit down and play a nice game of UNO with him. I always feel like all I ever do is yell at him... so I think today I'm going to have some 1 on 1 time with him. He's such a sweetheart and just has to be busy, busy, busy all the time or we have serious melt downs. And that doesn't work out so well with 2 socially anxious parents so maybe I'll smoke one and just spend the day with my little man and let Dad wrangle the other 3 today!


----------



## eilonwy

I wasn't talking about anyone here, I was just ranting.







It happens from time to time, I apologize.

I've never rolled a joint with tobacco, though I do know people who add it to pipes or joints. I've also never had a problem with one not being smokable.









I've got to get a steady, local-ish source. And money.


----------



## yippiehippie

Devaskyla-be forewarned, it's pretty hard to roll a j that won't fall apart-it takes practice







also, many don't use them bc it "wastes" your weed (burns it fast). I've never rolled/had a splif (tobacco rolled in), but smoked many joints, so tobacco's not needed. Honestly, I would say don't roll a j yet. Plus, he prob only needs one or two hits and joint can get you too high.

I recommend going to a head shop and asking them, here you can find a small pipe or one-hitter for $5. If you don't want to spend anything, you can use an apple or a soda can by poking holes in the right spots.


----------



## ~D~

You can always find super cute stuff on Etsy, here is the cutest glass piece I found for $6.


----------



## Ldavis24

Hi Mamas, haven't posted in a while but have been keeping up with the thread and I absolutely love how mamas there are here who partake!

I have another question to satisfy my curiosity for all you MJ smokers out there. Have you ever fainted while smoking?
















Because I came seriously close to passing out on the ground outside a couple of afternoons ago when DH and I were smoking. It was normal bud that we had been smoking for days without incident and then all of a sudden wham, I have the spins and major ringing in my ears and am seeing stars so bad I end up sitting on the ground and then DH guides me into the house where I basically vegetate on the couch for an hour...This is the second time this has happened while smoking (only ever happened while smoking) in a few months...

Then we started talking about our friends who smoke and were able to pick out 3 specific incidents where 3 separate friends literally fainted while smoking (all people like myself who generally smoke daily). One incident our friend actually fell backwards down basement stairs and if my DH hadn't been standing at the base of them to catch his fall this kid could very well have died from hitting his head against the cement wall right at the bottom!!

So...someone here must have a similar story? I am very fascinated as this is a rarity for me and is one of the few negative side effects I have ever experienced using MJ.


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

I just had this problem yesterday when I had my afternoon "snack" while the kiddo was napping. i nearly vomited too







Never really happened to me before but it was pretty scary!

BTW, I meant to add

I found a few seeds in our stash and i planted them in a pot LOL. Just an experiment. Don't really intend to have a grow-op and if it DOES grow to harvest stage, i will use it but i am not invested in it. Just planted a seed in a pot to see what will happen. I haven't seen any sprouts yet so i am thinking they weren't viable. I am in a non-legal state btw.


----------



## eilonwy

I've fainted a few times while smoking, and also a few times while dead sober. In my case, it's nearly always from dehydration (which can be less-obvious if you're smoking regularly). Water and pickles will clear it up if that's the case.


----------



## justrose13

i, too, have fainted after smoking... it was much like you describe Ldavis, but i have also experianced it when not high... which, up until recently wasn't very often








i do believe my fainting episodes were related to dehydration, as well. it was like a combination of not drinking enough water that day, or the days before, plus drinking a glass of wine and sitting in a circle with some heavy duty smokers!
my DP now asks before we partake... "have you had enough water today??" i am extremely sensitive to dehydration it seems. and since i've managed to stay very well hydrated, i haven't had any spells, sober or otherwise.








while not a good thing, it is a bit of relief to hear it happens to others...


----------



## greenmulberry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ldavis24* 
Because I came seriously close to passing out on the ground outside a couple of afternoons ago when DH and I were smoking. It was normal bud that we had been smoking for days without incident and then all of a sudden wham,

Is it possible you are pregnant? I didn't realize it at the time, but when I was first pregnant and didn't know yet, I was getting way-ay-ay-ay-asted off of a little bit that wasn't normally an issue for me.


----------



## suzywan

All I can say is that this stuff is saving my life right now and I am so, so grateful


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suzywan* 
All I can say is that this stuff is saving my life right now and I am so, so grateful
























I'm assuming you're able to EAT! that's how I was in the first tri, too, ugh, just thinking about it almost makes me nauseated









I've also fainted several times, the first couple being in jr high, before I even touched the stuff. After the last time I will say that it was hard to get high unless I was home bc I kept getting dizzy and paranoid I'd pass out. I think if you're in a certain mindset (or certain ppl) mj makes you anxious and nervous instead of calm. Dehydration makes sense to me and prob accounts for it a lot. I'm also one of those ppl that needs water every where i go and hate being thirsty/dehydrated.


----------



## SuburbanHippie

Have any of you ordered seeds from an overseas company? I'm tempted to, but I don't want my seeds to get stolen by customs. I'm looking for a particular strain of plant, which I was able to find online. Any thoughts? Am I being too naive?


----------



## amrijane128

D, that pipe is super cute. And 6 bucks, 3 shipping? You can't beat that!

I'm super sick over here, damn summertime cold! I've got the stuffy nose, cough, SUPER sore throat, body aches, neck stiffness, weakness, pretty much everything. Once the nausea set in I ran to the medicine cabinet to grab a "lollypot" as I've coined them.







The nausea is better already, now if only I could get this sore throat to go away.


----------



## h20mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuburbanHippie* 
Have any of you ordered seeds from an overseas company? I'm tempted to, but I don't want my seeds to get stolen by customs. I'm looking for a particular strain of plant, which I was able to find online. Any thoughts? Am I being too naive?

I've been wondering this, too. I would really like to grow just a little bit for my own personal use, but.......in a horrid state for it, it is highly illegal here and I have kiddos to think about. I hate it b/c I'm not wanting to trafffic drugs or anything, just grow an herb, ffs!


----------



## FarrenSquare

Does anyone have any experience using Marijuana during birth?

I'm a first-time momma with a due date coming up in November. I've been laying off the greenery even though I generally use it to calm my own anxieties (particularly my horrible social anxieties) and I usually find that using marijuana gives me the headspace to pursue my own emotional strength and push myself to my own personal limits. I want to approach birthing with a positive and strong headspace but of course I am scared. DP knows why I smoke and casually said "Too bad you can't smoke a big blunt right before we go in!" (We are having a natural hospital birth with an awesome crunchy doc) but then we realized maybe I could bring in some brownies...

Idk, I'm just hypothesizing, it may never happen. But if anyone has had any experience with this sort of thing, I'd love to hear about it!


----------



## mexicali mami

Hi all, great to see all these MJ lovers out here in cyber world...I was hoping you could offer some advice on a problem I have been having.

I have been a moderate to heavy user for about 15 years. Smoked through my pregnancy and while breastfeeding. I felt it made me more calm and peaceful to be able to endure the long days and nights sitting around holding DS and giving him his mama milk. I even considered writing a book about it to encourage all moms to partake when child rearing takes its toll on you. I was one of the best moms that I knew.

Now DS is 3.5. I have problems with depression and manic episodes of feeling very high and then ultra low sometimes within the span of a few hours. I can be super lazy and unmotivated and I always thought it was the cannabis.

I recently quit smoking for over two months to see if I could feel better without MJ. A month into my quit, I went to a shrink and got some Prozac and something else. I took the pills for one month and now I give up. They don't work. I think what I need more than anything is discipline. And to start smoking again. But responsibly.

Do any of you use MJ to treat your mental illness? I have a problem with excess and maintaining a low dose. I smoke too much and eat too much and don't do the things that need to be done. Sometimes MJ can be very motivating, other times it wipes me out.

I'm not sure what I'm getting at, my brain is still all scrambled from those stupid pills, I just was hoping for a sign that yes...you can do this. Force yourself to only smoke when you are feeling low or when you absolutely need it. I wonder if I am an addict though because when I finally broke down and smoked after my 2 months, my friend tells me, remember just take a little, you will get super stoned after not smoking for so long, and still I took the biggest hit I could fit in my lungs and waited for the J to come around again.

Still I think it could help. I'm not sure what place it has in my life, but I would feel 10x better about taking a toke of herb when things get tough than popping pills of who knows what into my mouth every day 3x a day.

TIA!!!

xoxo


----------



## chirp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FarrenSquare* 
Does anyone have any experience using Marijuana during birth?

I'm a first-time momma with a due date coming up in November. I've been laying off the greenery even though I generally use it to calm my own anxieties (particularly my horrible social anxieties) and I usually find that using marijuana gives me the headspace to pursue my own emotional strength and push myself to my own personal limits. I want to approach birthing with a positive and strong headspace but of course I am scared. DP knows why I smoke and casually said "Too bad you can't smoke a big blunt right before we go in!" (We are having a natural hospital birth with an awesome crunchy doc) but then we realized maybe I could bring in some brownies...

Idk, I'm just hypothesizing, it may never happen. But if anyone has had any experience with this sort of thing, I'd love to hear about it!

i would not. i smoked very early on in labor...but didn't once the contractions got closer and more intense. i just didn't think about it...and am not even sure that if in the "high" of labor i would feel the mj high.

i wouldn't mostly bc all births are different. you can't become un-high. and, in case of an emergency would you be able to admit, without negative repercussions, that you are under the influence? i can't imagine hospitals being ok with that. and then if they found out you had brought the substance on their property...

it just comes down to too much risk taking for so little a benefit. perhaps the benefit for you is greater??


----------



## mexicali mami

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
i would not. i smoked very early on in labor...but didn't once the contractions got closer and more intense. i just didn't think about it...and am not even sure that if in the "high" of labor i would feel the mj high.

i wouldn't mostly bc all births are different. you can't become un-high. and, in case of an emergency would you be able to admit, without negative repercussions, that you are under the influence? i can't imagine hospitals being ok with that. and then if they found out you had brought the substance on their property...

it just comes down to too much risk taking for so little a benefit. perhaps the benefit for you is greater??

I just wanted to agree with you on this. Although I smoked fairly consistently throughout pregnancy, I couldn't handle it during labor. I had a home birth and everything went perfect but I never felt the desire. Not even when my son was a newborn. It was all so intense and exciting by itself, it took me a while to relax into being a mom and be able to have a toke again.

But of course, to each their own...


----------



## karika

I think it sounds wonderfully peaceful. I do not have firsthand experience, but heard of a woman that did it on this documentary http://www.pbs.org/independentlens/doc/ She was the mother of doc hume's child. She said he had it all worked out when she would have a hit during the contractions and breathing. She reported having an orgasmic birth. I do think a vaporizer is a good idea though, so the smoke doesn't cut down on the oxygen being received by either during it all. Not sure on the brownies, because you may not wish to eat or have anything in your stomach at that time, and a body buzz feels so different, not sure if it would take you out of the birth too much or make it better... maybe there is a way to make an oil you can have drops of too?
oh, but i quadruple the recommendation to not have any for at least the first month. it is all so new, and you will be tired, adding a hi will decrease your response to newborn and may make you sleep too soundly... wait until at least a month, and it is best to wait till 3 month pp IMO
me- still sober in protest of the law, lol....


----------



## eilonwy

Mexicali Mami, hello!







I can't say that I've shared your experience with respect to cannabis, but I can say that when I start experiencing flagging motivation aside from the normal post-ovulatory slump that it's usually because I'm anemic. Has your diet changed significantly in recent months? If it hasn't, perhaps you're simply not metabolizing food as well as you have in the past? Malnutrition can lead to all of the symptoms you've described, as well as making you hungrier... and paradoxically the people who eat the most tend to be the least-well nourished.







I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## MusicianDad

Mexicali Mama, I use MJ in place of prozac. I have depression and OCD and it's either pot or pills for me when one, the other, or both start acting up. For me, I just smoke what I need, usually with a one hitter.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mexicali mami* 
I have a problem with excess and maintaining a low dose. I smoke too much and eat too much and don't do the things that need to be done. Sometimes MJ can be very motivating, other times it wipes me out

I totally agree. Usually, though, it acts on the mood that I am in prior to smoking. I was on prozac a few yrs back and mj definitely helped me get off. Any time i'm feeling down i know that mj brings me right back up much quicker and better than pills (which never seemed to help much anyway). I do also have issues w/smoking too much sometimes. I try to be more aware, though, and it works out much better (can take just a puff or two and tell myself, this is great-more is not better). That's why smoking makes me so tired sometimes, bc i keep going, thinking if some is good a lot is better, right







?







?

As for smoking when in labor...I did in early labor, didn't know i was in labor, it was the middle of the night and the the contractions were keeping me up and I wanted to relax and sleep (there were many many nights during pregnancy I used mj to fall back asleep). It didn't work bc they just kept going, stronger. The mj "suddenly" wore off, bc, as pp said, labor pains overwhelmed any high i'd had. Mine progressed very rapidly so I didn't have time to think about anything else. I also wanted to have a completely clear mind. I maybe would w/my next, though, don't see anything wrong with it since I homebirth (wouldn't do it for a hospital birth). I agree to vape instead of smoke, or eat. I had made some pot muffins for this reason but was incredibly nauseated throughout so that wasn't an option anyway.
Postpartum-I don't agree w/everyone. I vaped the day i gave birth and it made the feelings of laying w/my new son and DH that much sweeter and made the pain better and helped me eat. it also helped me sleep that night. Keep in mind new babies usually sleep a lot in the first 24hrs and you'll want to take advantage. I was on too big of a high and wouldn't have been able to settle w/o it well. (i still wasn't too "under the influence" to wake at his every move!)


----------



## chirp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 
I totally agree. Usually, though, it acts on the mood that I am in prior to smoking. I was on prozac a few yrs back and mj definitely helped me get off. Any time i'm feeling down i know that mj brings me right back up much quicker and better than pills (which never seemed to help much anyway). I do also have issues w/smoking too much sometimes. I try to be more aware, though, and it works out much better (can take just a puff or two and tell myself, this is great-more is not better). That's why smoking makes me so tired sometimes, bc i keep going, thinking if some is good a lot is better, right







?







?

As for smoking when in labor...I did in early labor, didn't know i was in labor, it was the middle of the night and the the contractions were keeping me up and I wanted to relax and sleep (there were many many nights during pregnancy I used mj to fall back asleep). It didn't work bc they just kept going, stronger. The mj "suddenly" wore off, bc, as pp said, labor pains overwhelmed any high i'd had. Mine progressed very rapidly so I didn't have time to think about anything else. I also wanted to have a completely clear mind. I maybe would w/my next, though, don't see anything wrong with it since I homebirth (wouldn't do it for a hospital birth). I agree to vape instead of smoke, or eat. I had made some pot muffins for this reason but was incredibly nauseated throughout so that wasn't an option anyway.
*Postpartum-I don't agree w/everyone. I vaped the day i gave birth and it made the feelings of laying w/my new son and DH that much sweeter and made the pain better and helped me eat. it also helped me sleep that night. Keep in mind new babies usually sleep a lot in the first 24hrs and you'll want to take advantage. I was on too big of a high and wouldn't have been able to settle w/o it well. (i still wasn't too "under the influence" to wake at his every move!)*


i agree with you on post partum. we smoked almost right away. i'd been up alllll night and needed to relax a bit. there was no way i was sleeping. i was WIRED. the mj made the moment sweeter, as you said, because i could relax and come out of the intensity of the birth a little easier.

we always take it easy smoking at night. why get high if you're just gonna go to bed?? of course neither of us has any trouble sleeping...so...that's kinda just our experience with things.

we do share a customary bowl after the kids go to bed though. it's nice to unwind together.









eta: we DID NOT smoke in front of newborn. couple hits in bathroom with vent on was enough.


----------



## mexicali mami

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Mexicali Mami, hello!







I can't say that I've shared your experience with respect to cannabis, but I can say that when I start experiencing flagging motivation aside from the normal post-ovulatory slump that it's usually because I'm anemic. Has your diet changed significantly in recent months? If it hasn't, perhaps you're simply not metabolizing food as well as you have in the past? Malnutrition can lead to all of the symptoms you've described, as well as making you hungrier... and paradoxically the people who eat the most tend to be the least-well nourished.







I hope you're feeling better soon.









Thank You. My diet is pretty slacking and while I have never tested anemic, I certainly haven't made nutrition my priority lately either. The funny thing is, I ate better when I was smoking than after I quit. I used food to make up for the hole in my life that not smoking left, now that I am partaking occasionally I can get excited about green smoothies and big salads again. Good advice.


----------



## mexicali mami

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Mexicali Mama, I use MJ in place of prozac. I have depression and OCD and it's either pot or pills for me when one, the other, or both start acting up. For me, I just smoke what I need, usually with a one hitter.

Perfect. This is my new plan. After over indulging for 15 years. I think I can do this. I tried it last night. One little toke and I was great. Although even that was a little much to be honest. I'll have to start with half a hit









So do you use pills in addition to smoking? I had to take some generic Xanax last night to go to sleep, I was super manic from stopping my meds. I was thinking to still take it to get to sleep and/or use the prozac when things got really bad.


----------



## mexicali mami

yippiehippie said:


> I totally agree. Usually, though, it acts on the mood that I am in prior to smoking. I was on prozac a few yrs back and mj definitely helped me get off. Any time i'm feeling down i know that mj brings me right back up much quicker and better than pills (which never seemed to help much anyway). I do also have issues w/smoking too much sometimes. I try to be more aware, though, and it works out much better (can take just a puff or two and tell myself, this is great-more is not better). That's why smoking makes me so tired sometimes, bc i keep going, thinking if some is good a lot is better, right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> I just stopped taking prozac, and another mood stabilizer. I know you are supposed to "step down" but I just couldn't do another day of pill taking. They never seemed to help much and smoking I feel better instantly.
> 
> I am working super hard on taking the smallest dose possible and using it as more of a tool to stabilize my mood. Which means only using when I feel down and letting the good days stay sober.
> 
> Coffee on the other hand, I must have, every morning. And never will I try to quit my favorite drug of all.


----------



## MusicianDad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mexicali mami* 
Perfect. This is my new plan. After over indulging for 15 years. I think I can do this. I tried it last night. One little toke and I was great. Although even that was a little much to be honest. I'll have to start with half a hit









So do you use pills in addition to smoking? I had to take some generic Xanax last night to go to sleep, I was super manic from stopping my meds. I was thinking to still take it to get to sleep and/or use the prozac when things got really bad.

I use prozac when things get really bad, but mostly I just use the weed. One thing I know is that many doctors advise against stopping prozac and other similar drugs cold turkey, you're supposed to wean off them. If the manic symptoms keep up you should talk to your doctor.


----------



## justrose13

we used to be fairly heavy smokers until just recently... around april i guess... i had gotten pregnant and then things didn't seem to be going well so i decided to cut-way-down/quit until i knew the pg was thriving... well it wasn't. but after our loss, we continued at our cut-down pace and we are enjoying it! it takes an effort sometimes not to just continue smoking for the sake of being "social" but it's easier and easier.
on another subject, somewhat related, we bought a vaporizor tonight! it is awesome. i don't feel guilty using a little now! maybe i can even sleep better tonight because early pregnancy is making me quite an insomniac...

can i ask a few questions??

can you burn pot with a vaporizer? ruining the goodness of vaping??

how do you know when it's "done" or "used up"?


----------



## mexicali mami

I'm no expert and I don't own one. But from what I remember is that yes you can burn it and make smoke, if the temperature is too high. I think when it's all used up it's just super dry and crumbly...I used to like to roll joints out of the old vaporized greens...to quit smoking cigarettes naturally. They still work a little. But someone else on here will know more than me...this was years ago. I wish I had one.


----------



## ~D~

http://flashespublishers.com/files/p...th_holland.pdf

go to page two







I can't believe I saw this in the local circular, made me


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wehrli* 
we used to be fairly heavy smokers until just recently... around april i guess... i had gotten pregnant and then things didn't seem to be going well so i decided to cut-way-down/quit until i knew the pg was thriving... well it wasn't. but after our loss, we continued at our cut-down pace and we are enjoying it! it takes an effort sometimes not to just continue smoking for the sake of being "social" but it's easier and easier.
on another subject, somewhat related, we bought a vaporizor tonight! it is awesome. i don't feel guilty using a little now! maybe i can even sleep better tonight because early pregnancy is making me quite an insomniac...

can i ask a few questions??

can you burn pot with a vaporizer? ruining the goodness of vaping??

how do you know when it's "done" or "used up"?

Congrats on your new buy! I love mine







! I think you can burn it but it's worth researching at what temps and how you know, etc. You'll know when it's done bc you just don't get a hit anymore, but then DH can smoke that or you can bake w/it.


----------



## Attached2Elijah

Anyone have any resources for smoking while TTC? DH is a heavy smoker (several joints per day) and I do a couple of times a week and I wonder if maybe it really is effecting his mobility as I've heard it does or if that's just a myth (he does have 4 kids already after all and has always smoked) ... I also don't want to effect my own fertility with it either so I'd be curious if there are any other studies or resources that may suggest it does not.


----------



## yippiehippie

Someone posted this question a while back and don't know if they ever found any good studies on it. I do know that my DH is also a heavy smoker and always has been and I got preggers after just a month or two off the pill. We both smoked at the time, he was smoking a few joints/day then too. (has since cut back per my request







). I would assume it's not really effecting your DH either, hence the 4 kiddos







, but I'm no expert...


----------



## KelRus98

Hey all! I'm new to the forums but this is def where I belong. Mom to one daughter 7 expecting 2nd and hopefully find out in 10 days what this one is. My guy and I are daily blunt smokers and I'm 16wk5d. Good to find a place where smoking is not taboo!! I was diagnosed with hyperemesis 12wks ago but with a combo of zofran and MJ I'm surviving this journey. I have a Volcano but must admit to not really knowing much of anything about vaping.(best impulsive purchase of my life).I'd love to talk to some of you who vape regularly becuz I do feel guilty about the blunt not the MJ so alternatives would be cool. Other than that I'm just a cool down to earth momma who wants to do things a lil bit differently this time and is looking for like minded mommas to talk to!


----------



## greenmulberry

Regarding male fertility and MJ, my DH is a heavy smoker. One time I went for my yearly pap THREE DAYS after having sex and my gyno came back into the room laughing her AO because there was a live wiggly sperm on the slide!!!!

Ha ha! I think that is doing pretty good to nab a live wiggler off my cervix after three days.


----------



## ~D~

greenmulberry that is the funniest thing I've heard all day!

KelRus98 -








What about vaping do you need to know more about? I hope you find what you need here, thanks for joining!


----------



## Attached2Elijah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmulberry* 
Regarding male fertility and MJ, my DH is a heavy smoker. One time I went for my yearly pap THREE DAYS after having sex and my gyno came back into the room laughing her AO because there was a live wiggly sperm on the slide!!!!

Ha ha! I think that is doing pretty good to nab a live wiggler off my cervix after three days.


LMAO!!! that definitely makes me feel better! Thanks!


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KelRus98* 
Hey all! I'm new to the forums but this is def where I belong. Mom to one daughter 7 expecting 2nd and hopefully find out in 10 days what this one is. My guy and I are daily blunt smokers and I'm 16wk5d. Good to find a place where smoking is not taboo!! I was diagnosed with hyperemesis 12wks ago but with a combo of zofran and MJ I'm surviving this journey. I have a Volcano but must admit to not really knowing much of anything about vaping.(best impulsive purchase of my life).I'd love to talk to some of you who vape regularly becuz I do feel guilty about the blunt not the MJ so alternatives would be cool. Other than that I'm just a cool down to earth momma who wants to do things a lil bit differently this time and is looking for like minded mommas to talk to!

Thanks for coming, it's always nice to see a new name around here! I vap and know others that do on here (though have been lazy recently and just smokin off the pipe that DH loads at night







) so let us know if you have questions!


----------



## BoxOfRainMama

Hi Everyone! I have not posted here in a looooooong time. I just read up on most of the treads, you gals are full of a lot of insight and knowledge. I love it!

Does anyone have experience with the ioLite vape? My brother has an extra and is sending it to me. Bless him!! I read up online and it looks a little intimidating.

I have no idea what my siggy line is going to say but my kiddos are 12, 8 and 6... it's literally been years since Ive visited MDC until I thought of this tribe the other day and wanted to check in.









I dont have any close mama friends locally that partake and all my friends that do partake dont have kids.

I ususally go about it by ingestion.... my current fav is rice crispy treats because they are quick to make and don't smell up the house too much.

I've missed the connection this tribe provides and hope to be welcomed back with open arms.


----------



## AnalogWife

RE: TTC, my DH is a heavy smoker for over 20 years and I was really concerned about his motility since neither of us ever had any pregnancies occur. It took me 12 mos of TTC before I got a BFP, and I really think it had to do with Shettling---I was consistently getting 1-3 days before my O and consistently getting BFNs, the one month that I *finally* got it on the O we DTD'd twice and, what I believe, Shettled a boy. I always heard that potsmokers had more girls b/c the sperm was heartier, but I believe the male swimmers are the good ones, in my dh's case. I just had to catch one!









I feel out of the loop, I've never heard of vaping.


----------



## MusicianDad

Well I was a regular pot smoker back when we conceived DS. All it took was one shot with a cervical cap, and we got a boy.


----------



## yippiehippie

Boxofrainmama!








analogwife!

Good to half you both!
AFM, I just got a QP


----------



## yippiehippie

_Have_, good to _have_ you both









(I could have edited, but wanted to show you all how well the qp works







)


----------



## yippiehippie

Hope everyone's having a good holiday weekend!


----------



## BoxOfRainMama

I enjoyed reading the posts about older children. I am dealing with this issue knee deep. My DD (12) goes to public jr high. In one of her classes she heard a boy talking about how he had "drugs" in his shoe and who he bought it from. This totally freaked her out that it was at her school. So she went to her school social worker and told them everything she heard. They ended up arresting both boys at school and suspending them both for a week. The school quietly gave her an award for making the school a better place. We praised her and told her she did the right thing. Kids should not be using MJ.

There is NO WAY I can out myself to her anytime soon.... Im working on slowly teaching her about medicinal MJ, and we talk about how its legal in some states. Im just trying to make her more comfortable with the plant as a plant not a drug then hopefully in a few years we will be able to be more open. But right now, we live in a state where MJ is illegal and we cant risk her knowing anything.

We took the kids to a music festival this summer and there were people puffing all around us. It really worried her that she might get a contact high or something. It didnt phase the other 2 kids one bit.

Oh this motherhood gig, it aint easy!


----------



## KelRus98

Hey box of rain... I'd love to get that rice krispie treat recipe... I have never tried cooking with MJ before.. but I know I'm missing out. Vaping is using a vaporizer to partake! My questions about vaping range from correct temp questions to what quality is best for vaping?? Some one talked about double baking and the leftovers to make hash.. my Volcano was an impulse buy but I love it!!! Would love to love it more!!!


----------



## BoxOfRainMama

I buy ghee already made but here is a website that shows how to make it http://forum.grasscity.com/recreatio...made-easy.html
Then I use the ghee in place of butter for recipes....but usually use a little extra


----------



## BoxOfRainMama

Has anyone ever been to Amsterdam? We are headed there without children next June for 3 days and Im so looking forward to it. DH doesn't partake but he says he might be game for a space cake or something









We will also be spending time in Germany, anyone know anything about the laws there? As much as I know its somewhat decriminalized but at discretion based on situation <?> I have a lot of research ahead of me I think...


----------



## Orro

Amsterdam !!!!!!!!!

im so so jealous really - we live in Tokyo and the place is DRYYYYY !!! havent smoked for 2 almost 3 months and since this is my second time pregnancy i could really reallllly use a puff after putting the little charmo to sleep .
regarding Germany - i lived in Berlin about 6 years ago -its a great place!
the law is now allowing smoking it freely in berlin i am not so sure about the rest of Germany.
i think these links can help

http://www.hanfhaus-kreuzberg.de/html/home.htm

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Tourism-g...Vacations.html

Enjoy !!!


----------



## AnalogWife

We went to Amsterdam ~8-9 years ago. If you get there by train (incl. from the airport) I think I remember that many of the coffee shops are in walking distance. I was a little disappointed that it was mostly Americans in them but my DH learned that there's another section of town (not nearby) where the locals hang and it's the music scene, etc. Personally, I would keep the space cake away if I wasn't accustomed to getting high, it'd probably be worse than smoking it (but that's just me.) Have fun!!!


----------



## AnalogWife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 








analogwife!



Thank you!


----------



## chirp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BoxOfRainMama* 
Has anyone ever been to Amsterdam? We are headed there without children next June for 3 days and Im so looking forward to it. DH doesn't partake but he says he might be game for a space cake or something









We will also be spending time in Germany, anyone know anything about the laws there? As much as I know its somewhat decriminalized but at discretion based on situation <?> I have a lot of research ahead of me I think...

rent a bike. i think we got two of them for the week for 75-80 euro.

there are fantastic bike lanes. people know how to use their bells. there are trailers for children. the cars are courteous. it's a great way to see the city.

i wouldn't reccommend bike riding while high, in a foreign city, with kids though. if you're gonna smoke and tour...then just walk around.

red light district, anne frank **** and many other attractions were all very near each other. there are coffee shops dispersed all over the place. lots of nice restaurants. falafal carts EVERYWHERE!!!

take the train from the airport. it's easy and not a long ride at all. you may want to make sure you don't have much luggage though, as you'll have to cart it around yourself.

and i agree with a pp re: space cake. eating MJ ends up being WAY more intense. Have him eat 1/4 to 1/2 of a piece and wait 20-30 minutes to see how he feels. Especially if he doesn't usually partake.

one thing i regret? hmmmm...buying too much weed. unless you're really a connoisseur don't bother tasting every.single.strain. you won't be able to smoke it all and if you try you run the risk of burning yourself out and not seeing the sights of the city 'cuz you're too tired.

the best thing we did while we were there? a flea market a little ways out of the city. (like 10 minutes) and a small jazz fest. INFACT> make sure you find out what kind of these little events are going on...because the museums and stuff that people usually go see had long lines and were kind of boring!! but the small street shows and vendors were GREAT!

if you buy anything for consuming mj don't smoke out of it until you get it home.

make sure you try panekoken (sp? but it's dutch pancakes)

mushrooms are legal there too...just so you know!!

that's all i can think of right now. have a great time!!


----------



## BabyMae09

Hey there. I'm back







I haven't smoked in about 1.5 years, because I was pregnant and nursing a ton. But lately I've been craving the sweet mellowness that makes me a better Mama (especially when dealing with bedtimes) So I am working on getting my card!

DH is going to be my caregiver, and we're going to start growing again









We've never ordered seeds before (there never used to be an option!) does anyone have any recommendations? We're in Oregon if it makes any difference. What are the laws for ordering seeds, from say, Canada? Or should we just find a good seed bank here in the States?

We want to grow a couple indica and a couple sativa, does anyone have any recommendations/favorites?

TIA and it's so good to be back


----------



## BoxOfRainMama

Wow lots of great Amsterdam insight!! Thanks mama's!! I definitely want to see some sights and we have to make sure we dont miss our boat on day 3. I dont smoke a ton as is so I will definitely limit my purchases. We can book an Anne Frank tour through the cruise company... I would love to visit there as I have always felt a connection to her story...but I am TOTALLY claustrophobic!! So Im not sure I could handle it. Im also interested in touring Cannabis Castle.... I just read a short paragraph on it lastnight in my book Cannabis Trips and want to look into it more. We have been booked on this trip since March so it feels like its actually getting closer


----------



## AnalogWife

I remember the Anne Frank museum being surprisingly bright and not-claustrophoby, but my memory kind of stinks.







There are parts when you realize "whoa." and it's pretty intense, but something you gotta do. Or the Museum of Torture, oh my!

****

We live in a state that just approved medicinal m. and there's been a lot of red tape getting it through, I am relying on my DH to feel around to see what's going on, but I did find out that our locally planned dispensary is a 10 minute walk from here.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnalogWife* 

****

We live in a state that just approved medicinal m. and there's been a lot of red tape getting it through, I am relying on my DH to feel around to see what's going on, but I did find out that our locally planned dispensary is a 10 minute walk from here.

















...Jealous, but happy for you!!


----------



## annaconda

Hi guys... so I just got my BFP (I'm 4 weeks and change).

We had already booked our trip to AMS - it was a little bit of reverse psychology frankly, cause the TTC business was stressing us out.

So... I'm headed there for a long weekend with DH in about 1.5 weeks.

I'm off MJ for now (brave day one... just got my BFP on Friday.) I noticed when I had a little (like a one hitter) over the weekend I could really feel short of breath for quite a few hours afterwards. Not really short of breath, but just not normal.

So... I dunno. I'm sort of on the fence. I will probably have a nibble of a space cake while I'm there. Maybe a few nibbles far apart. I haven't hit any nausea yet.

It's just funny, really. I was sure there was no way I was going to be preg at the date of the trip cause the TTC stuff seemed to be on hold but low and behold... BFP!


----------



## ~D~

We are in a medical use state also and I'm hearing some good things, so I'm considering getting a card too... We have a grow shop in town so things are coming along







I picked up a free copy of an MMJ newspaper and there was this story about a guy who got 'raided' - but he was all legal with paperwork and permits and everything, and the cops just asked some questions, took some photos of the grow then left. it's about time.


----------



## canadianhippie

hey mamas! sorry, sorry I havent been around, i started college and am keeping my part-time job, spare time is spent sleeping and looking after my son, and toking! lol

congrats on your pregnancy annaconda! thats wonderful

i liked reading all about amsterdam, I saw a friend a few weeks ago back from university in france and she said weed in amsterdam is very expensive and hopes it doesnt become legal in canada for that reason, I thought that was interesting.

anyways, hoping mj will help me with my essays and studies

talk to you soon, miss you all
canadian hippie


----------



## EarthMamaToBe

Hello ladies! I have a friend who just found out that there is no way she will have biological children. Her concern now is that her DH has a conviction for simple possession and she is afraid that will keep them from adopting. Does anyone know the answer?


----------



## yippiehippie

Anna -







, congrats!
canadianhippie - what are you in school for? Good to hear from you.


----------



## canadianhippie

im not sure about that earthmamatobe

im enrolled as a first year student in early childhood education for my degree, then to teachers college, then highschool aboriginal education


----------



## EarthMamaToBe

Yeah, neither of us seems to be able to find the answer so I hoped maybe someone here knew the answer.


----------



## ~D~

In some states (like here in MI) it's possible to have certain convictions expunged, that may be an option for you.

hope all are having a great end of summer, looking forward to fall & harvest time!


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *canadianhippie* 
hey mamas! sorry, sorry I havent been around, i started college and am keeping my part-time job, spare time is spent sleeping and looking after my son, and toking! lol

congrats on your pregnancy annaconda! thats wonderful

i liked reading all about amsterdam, I saw a friend a few weeks ago back from university in france and she said weed in amsterdam is very expensive and hopes it doesnt become legal in canada for that reason, I thought that was interesting.

anyways, hoping mj will help me with my essays and studies

talk to you soon, miss you all
canadian hippie

same here mama







i am totally having MDC withdrawls... i get the sub in my email every day but it's not the same









but i do find that too much mj makes me lazy-minded and prone to surfing instead of researching like I should. I save it for after, but if you have any helpful hints on how to smoke and focus at the SAME time, that would be great!


----------



## ilsesthings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *canadianhippie* 
Hey mamas! I'll put a resource sticky together, I've been working alot and been active with baby so I haven't been researching but I will work on it tonight, I'll respond more soon

thanks, mamas!


----------



## circuitsndaisies

Back after being gone forever. I am so so glad that this thread still exists.

Have since moved from a very "unfriendly" area to a super friendly town. It's literally everywhere.

Wanted to pop in and say hey again. Hopefully I will be able to stop in more frequently these days.


----------



## circuitsndaisies

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 







...Jealous, but happy for you!!

















Agreed.


----------



## circuitsndaisies

Quote:


Originally Posted by *canadianhippie* 
hey mamas! sorry, sorry I havent been around, i started college and am keeping my part-time job, spare time is spent sleeping and looking after my son, and toking! lol

congrats on your pregnancy annaconda! thats wonderful

i liked reading all about amsterdam, I saw a friend a few weeks ago back from university in france and she said weed in amsterdam is very expensive and hopes it doesnt become legal in canada for that reason, I thought that was interesting.

anyways, hoping mj will help me with my essays and studies

talk to you soon, miss you all
canadian hippie

Edited for privacy concerns. Questions; PM. Ug! Still subbed.


----------



## yippiehippie

Glad to have you, Samantha


----------



## BoxOfRainMama

Hey Samantha- We will be in Bloomington next month to see Keller Williams at the Blue Bird! What a fun town!!


----------



## circuitsndaisies

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BoxOfRainMama* 
Hey Samantha- We will be in Bloomington next month to see Keller Williams at the Blue Bird! What a fun town!!









Fun indeed! How long are you going to be in town?


----------



## BoxOfRainMama

We are just staying the one night. Leaving early friday. It's a 5+ hour drive and we gotta be home when the kids get home from school at 3:00pm. We are squeezing this little trip in for Keller. We're addicted!

We also have good friends just outside of Bloomington. She works at IU and he is a student at IU







That must be where you go?


----------



## circuitsndaisies

Well have fun! I haven't heard Keller Williams. It rings a bell though.

I am not at IU yet. Taking as many classes at the local community college before I transfer (they have good transfer agreements, thankfully). It is much cheaper. My dear friend works in the admissions office at IU and strongly advised it. I am excited to get to IU though. I love it.


----------



## MovnMama

Keller is AWESOME! See him any time you can. I still think he was best as a one-man-band, though.

Free streaming songs on his website: http://www.kellerwilliams.net/


----------



## nola~mama

Hi everybody! I have a question about using MJ for morning sickness. I just found out I'm preggo







but I get really really sick when I am. Last time I lost 17 pounds in about 2 weeks because I couldn't keep anything down. I finally went on zofran but honestly I'm concerned about prescriptions and the chemicals in them, especially when I'm pregnant. I'd just deal with it except I have two kids and I need to be able to take care of them. So I guess that brings me to the real question. If I was using mj for my morning sickness, would it be possible to use only a very small amount to knock out the nausea but not get high? Or at least not really high? I've used a little in the past and enjoyed it, but not enough to really know what I'm doing. KWIM? When I've done it before I was just looking to get high, so I wasn't concerned with noticing too much about what was going on except "am i high yet? nope? pass it again!" lol. Anyway, any info you can give me would help.

Oh, yeah. I was thinking of getting a cheapo vaporizer off of ebay if i decide to go for it. I've never vaped before though so I don't really have any idea what I'm looking at. Any advice there?


----------



## nola~mama

Forgot to subscribe


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nola~mama* 
Forgot to subscribe









Just so you know, you can sub to any thread w/o posting by going to the top right of it where the options are

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nola~mama* 
Hi everybody! I have a question about using MJ for morning sickness. I just found out I'm preggo







but I get really really sick when I am. Last time I lost 17 pounds in about 2 weeks because I couldn't keep anything down. I finally went on zofran but honestly I'm concerned about prescriptions and the chemicals in them, especially when I'm pregnant. I'd just deal with it except I have two kids and I need to be able to take care of them. So I guess that brings me to the real question. If I was using mj for my morning sickness, would it be possible to use only a very small amount to knock out the nausea but not get high? Or at least not really high? I've used a little in the past and enjoyed it, but not enough to really know what I'm doing. KWIM? When I've done it before I was just looking to get high, so I wasn't concerned with noticing too much about what was going on except "am i high yet? nope? pass it again!" lol. Anyway, any info you can give me would help.

Oh, yeah. I was thinking of getting a cheapo vaporizer off of ebay if i decide to go for it. I've never vaped before though so I don't really have any idea what I'm looking at. Any advice there?

Congrats on your pregnancy and welcome to MDC and this fabulous tribe! mj certainly helped me w/morning sickness, but I like to get high, too







I suggest trying it, just smoke a very small amt and do that till you feel better. Maybe try the first time after kids are in bed for the night so if you do get high (you prob will before you feel better, but depends on the weed) you don't have to worry about them.
As for vaps, I highly recommend them, but not any specific ones. I just went to the head shop and bought the cheapest. It stopped working a few months later and had to go buy a more expensive one








Let us know how it goes!


----------



## karika

hey ya'll!







WOW and



















































ok enough smilies.... We were cleaning up our garage and I found some old storage jars of mine. I have been dry for at least a year due to not knowing who to call... the last guy sold me the crap off the internet that looks like cannabis and had sprayed it with the scent...thats my guess anyway, it smelled chemically and had no buzz to it.... so anyway, I find these jars from back when I got stuff with names like blueberry and AK-47. There were crystals and hairs and dust in the bottom edges. I used a knife and scraped the bottoms. I got one hit. It made me cough. I had forgotten the beauty and wonder! I felt like that song, "Hallelujah, hallelujah, etc.".....

When I came back in, the 7 yo was still singing and screaming and being loud in the bath (her dad was inside of course), but IT DIDN"T ANNOY ME! The shift in my perception had her go from annoying to being my entertainment. I watched her and her sister play for at least an hour, everything they did was so special and wonderful, I even filmed them for awhile... then we all went to our rooms to sleep and
I contemplated the beauty of the circular universe and my place in it. How everything has a reason, hard to say all I thought of course, LOL... but I was watching an episode of "The Universe" (on my pocketdish as the baby watched a video about numbers )and it was about energy. We are all energy, everything around us is energy. It comes from the Big Bang, via the sun.... energy can neither be created nor destroyed. Everything made sense. I understood the universe. I loved the universe. I loved everything. I forgot how cannabis opened the mind to spiritual/physics concepts. I was a better mom. I was patient and understanding. I could understand why she was doing things the way she was instead of being annoyed. I miss cannabis. The memory of the wonderfulness is still here and I just don't know what to do to find some. Just had to write how wonderful it was.


----------



## circuitsndaisies

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovnMama* 
Keller is AWESOME! See him any time you can. I still think he was best as a one-man-band, though.

Free streaming songs on his website: http://www.kellerwilliams.net/

I just might see you there







I love live music. Thanks for the link and refreshing my memory. I remember now. . .I like his stuff.

Need to go look at the calendar.


----------



## Partaria

Hi nola~mama!

I have been vaporizing for morning sickness. And yes, it has really really helped. I can finally eat again (woot!)

Couple of recommendations, if you want them.







The most well known brand is Volcano. They are pricey, but they're the top of the line. However, if you don't want to drop 400+ dollars, there are plenty of other great options for you out there. We bought a "hot box" style vaporizer and they are awesome. They take up less space than a volcano, and you don't have to fuss with the plastic bag (which I'm not a big fan of). Our brand is http://www.vaporbrothers.com/, though plenty of companies make the hot box style. They are loads cheaper than a Volcano, and will last you quite a while. We bought ours two years ago and it still works great.

Plus...hot box style vaps usually come with a glass bulb you can put on the heating element and place essential oils in. That way, when you aren't using it as a vaporizer, you can fill it with lemon or lavender and it will fill the room with that scent. That often helps me when I'm feeling queasy too.

If you go with a vap, I also recommend investing in a grinder. They range anywhere from like 10 bucks to 30. If you put straight up bud in there, it won't vaporize evenly. Also, you might have to turn up the heat too high to get anything, at which point you'll be getting smoke and not vapor, defeating the purpose of using a vap.

Any questions, PM me! Good luck mama!


----------



## Partaria

Oh! Forgot to mention-

nola mama, you said your post you didn't really want to get high. In my experience (dunno if it's the same for everyone), vaporizers, while gentler in terms of taking in THC, pack a more powerful bunch than inhaling off a bong or bowl.

So if you take a few puffs off a bowl usually, I would plan to take just one "pull" off the vap and then let that sit with you for a bit before taking in anymore. You'll eventually figure out what's right for your system.


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Partaria* 
Oh! Forgot to mention-

nola mama, you said your post you didn't really want to get high. In my experience (dunno if it's the same for everyone), vaporizers, while gentler in terms of taking in THC, pack a more powerful bunch than inhaling off a bong or bowl.

So if you take a few puffs off a bowl usually, I would plan to take just one "pull" off the vap and then let that sit with you for a bit before taking in anymore. You'll eventually figure out what's right for your system.









Wow, I find it to be just the opposite-- I get much higher smoking than vaping, and much more quickly. In fact, the harsher the hit the higher I get. The only exception to this is eating resin-- it takes longer, but I get much higher and I stay higher longer than if I smoke.


----------



## maminatural

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suzywan* 
All I can say is that this stuff is saving my life right now and I am so, so grateful









Me too... Namaste!

attached2elijah: Socially anxious parents here too... although, does it count if we are at home most of the time but we still get all the symptoms... maybe it's just that I'm getting too old to entertain a lively, curious, active and intense 4 yr old!!

I also realized from reading earlier posts that I need to drink way more H2O than I currently do... never have actually fainted but have come close to that feeling...

Last but not least, a friend who moved out of town left me her vaporizer to sell and I'm considering paying her little by little for it but it looks way too intimidating and it's sure harder to conceal the fact that I smoke with a huge thing like that around. I don't even know where to begin.

My question to all of you who vaporize, is it trully better than smoking? Is it easier to hide the smoke? Until I sell it I may try it, if I can get my hang around it.

Much love to all of you!!


----------



## maminatural

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karika* 
I contemplated the beauty of the circular universe and my place in it. How everything has a reason, hard to say all I thought of course, LOL... but I was watching an episode of "The Universe" (on my pocketdish as the baby watched a video about numbers )and it was about energy. We are all energy, everything around us is energy. It comes from the Big Bang, via the sun.... energy can neither be created nor destroyed. Everything made sense. I understood the universe. I loved the universe. I loved everything. I forgot how cannabis opened the mind to spiritual/physics concepts. I was a better mom. I was patient and understanding. I could understand why she was doing things the way she was instead of being annoyed. I miss cannabis. The memory of the wonderfulness is still here and I just don't know what to do to find some. Just had to write how wonderful it was.

That was beautifully said.
I concur!!


----------



## karika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Wow, I find it to be just the opposite-- I get much higher smoking than vaping, and much more quickly. In fact, the harsher the hit the higher I get.

ditto here... anybody in eastern wa? pm me?


----------



## Orro

I forgot!! and how could i ?!
My husband and myself started an online video chain project of people from all over the world passing a joint from one to the other via pictures or video clips
It's a symbolic act of solidarity among the cannabis legalization/decriminalization supporters world wide.

Follow these 4 simply rules and join in :1 -Receiving a joint with your left side 2 - Puffing3 - Passing the joint to the right (the right side of the frame) Kindly send us the name of the Country you're from 4- mail it to [email protected]
we will connect it with the rest of the chain and so it will seem like people are passing a joint from one to another all over the globe

Our website: http://www.legalizachain.com

kindly join us in our world journey
Thank you for your copufferation


----------



## Barefootinthewoods

subbing.


----------



## yippiehippie

maminatural-I say definitely try the vap before selling it! Ppl seem to either love or hate it. I like it, but forced myself to get used to it bc i was preggo. DH doesn't like it, but also doesn't really like eating bc he likes to smoke. I, too, like the act of smoking a bowl, it's more social. I love to unwind after DH is home and DS is in bed by sharing a bowl w/DH...it's my favorite time of day








Vaping, though, is great if you're worried about smoke in your lungs and, IMO, can get you higher if you're not used to it. After getting used to it, I get about the same high from both (maybe a little more from smoking).

I second partaria's advice to get a grinder for anyone using a vap. Actually, get one anyway. I love having the keif that's leftover to sprinkle on a bowl and get that extra high







. I'm curious what temp you set your vap on, Partaria?


----------



## plenilunio

such a joy to find this thread







.. was wondering how many of you MJ mamas partook/partake during pregnancy or breastfeeding and in what form (smoke, vape, baked goods, all three..). would love to hear about your experiences.


----------



## canadianhippie

hey! boring lecture so Im here

I TOTALLY love the puff pass video idea, lol I would love to see it when its finished

plenilunio, I smoked a wee bit in pregnancy, then picked it up about 8 months after birth and I still have a near 13 month old night nurser. Vap if ya can, less toxins

anyways, miss you all, still gracefully being a solo parent, part time worker and full time student, gracefully thanks to kaya


----------



## illinoisgranny

I used to love MJ. Then I met my current doctor and I had to stop. I have chronic pain from severe hip arthritis and lupus. He put me on morphine on the condition that I stop the MJ. I don't have a lot of pain anymore, but I do miss the relaxation aspect. I wish he wasn't so uptight, but until I can get hip surgery I have no choice but to follow doctor's orders. Bummer. I'm probably a lot older than any of you, though. I'm in my 50's.


----------



## yippiehippie

Illinoisgranny and Plenilunio!
Plenilunio-I am EBF my 5mo old and smoke or vap every night after bedtime. I love winding down this way and it really helps me get to sleep! I really should just vap, but DH likes to smoke, so, ya know, it's just easier







.
I did all three during pregnancy, and didn't feel bad about it one bit. I would barely have been able to keep anything down the first tri w/o it, so I didn't eat it then! When we had the money, we bought a vap and I just did that for the rest of the pregnancy b/c I didn't like the idea of inhaling smoke w/the little guy in me







. I think mj not only helps me be a better mama, but a better wife! DS is always in bed when I get high, but DH is home from work and I don't want to be stressed and complaining to him the whole evening! Getting high, I forget my worries (or don't worry about them) and enjoy adult time! I am a high stress, go, go, go type a personality. I've tried yoga, I knit, excercise, drink herbal teas, etc. but nothing works like mj to calm me down so I can just relax


----------



## Rnejic

Hmmm, I've been considering this for some time now, for stress and chronic back pain. I have only smoked a few times in my life but I am all for legalization and I really enjoyed the movie "The Union, The Business Behind Getting High". I guess I just have a soft spot for marijuana









Anyone have an info on use while bfing? My baby is almost a year old now. What about my pain, I'm assuming it will help am I correct in my assumption? Also, does anyone grow their own? If I do decide to start smoking I have no idea where I'd get it from....


----------



## Orro

I smoked and still do while Bf and there was no problems whatsoever
it actually helped my little charmo a lot going through the Teething period
i am most certain it can relief your back pain
theres a very interesting lecture by Dr. Dreher "Marijuana Cannabis Use In Pregnancy"






theres also information about breath feeding while using cannabis
her research is following the mothers through and after giving birth so...
and theres even more information here if you need it:

http://patients4medicalmarijuana.wor...elanie-dreher/

http://patients4medicalmarijuana.wor...uana-research/

if you want to read even more then just googlize Dr.Dreher

enjoy its quite fascinating

all the rest of the mamas here!

have a look at that









http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/2888.html


----------



## plenilunio

thanks! i've been a life-long MJ lover and have only love for the good herb. i am familiar with dreher's work and am nmot opposed MJ use while pregnant or bf. i actually smoked occasionally during the 2 years i nursed DS, and i felt it had no negative effect on my milk supply. i didn't partake at all during my last pg because i had no MS and felt no need, but this time around has been different (i am currently 26 wks pg and still get super queasy and nauseous almost daily). i'm scared of the smoke aspect of it, though, as i read that it can cut off oxygen to the baby. i have never tried vaping, but i just invested in a good vaporizer (ordered it online). i can't wait for the package to come so i can go home and try it out! how many of you have vaped? what is it like? my brother says it feels too "clean" and "clinical" for him; he prefers his blunts..


----------



## mama516/419

Hello Ladies !! Havent been on here in FOREVER !!







to everyone I see from way back when and hello to the new faces









Orro - My husband and I would love to send in a video for the chain - I saw this page once before - maybe it was adetised in High Times? Its awesome that its creator is on MDC !!! He was wondering if there were sneak peaks any where if there were any ristrictions on what you had in the background - since we are state licensed growers.

Peace Folks


----------



## eilonwy

Still reading along, still no supply in sight and sparkling clean pieces that could pass for pieces of art rather than paraphernalia.







I'm kind of bummed that my birthday is coming up and I'll probably be dead sober for it, but what am I going to do?







Could be worse. After all, insomnia alone seems to have given me the giggles tonight.


----------



## KelRus98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *plenilunio* 
such a joy to find this thread







.. was wondering how many of you MJ mamas partook/partake during pregnancy or breastfeeding and in what form (smoke, vape, baked goods, all three..). would love to hear about your experiences.

I'm 23 wks tomorrow and I smoke and vape. I'm still getting sick more days than not and every day its constant nausea... I'm starting to get a small sporadic appetite but most days if I don't do either I don't eat. I would love to learn about making baked goods cuz I do feel a lil guilty about smoking. It also keeps me from killing DP too


----------



## muldey

Hi everyone.I'm having a serious problem and I hope someone can help me out with it.I'm in RI.I have a hearing for SSI coming up,Nov 9th.My lawyer thinks I am going to lose because I smoke,for fibro pain as well as for my anxiety.The SSI case is for my depression,anxiety,bipolar,and fibromyalgia.I had a former therapist who diagnosed all my problems as being from the mj







.I see the drug treatment therapist she recommended and she has no problem with me smoking for medical reasons.But my dr is not too into it,so I can't get the mj card.I don't want to go dr hopping,hoping to find one to prescribe the mj for me.The judge who I'm going before is a former prosecutor,and my lawyer said is basically going to terrorize me.I know they are going to ask where I get it(I never pay,I have a close family member who does,as there is no way I can afford it and I don't want to spend my ds's SSI,which we are living off of,on it,yk?).I'm hoping if I can get the card or be in the process it will help with my case.I am so,so scared.I don't really want to leave my dr but if I can find someone better I will.She's great,but very rushed and I can't get the time to really talk to her.I've quit smoking in case the court tests me,but now I'm in pain.

Doesn't help that I have to pay my lawyer's dr $350 plus the 25% they take from my settlement.This dr,a psyciatrist,was very rude to me on the phone when he called to say I missed an appointment I never knew I had,and now I have to tell this man my life story on Monday.I am terrified.Thanks for reading,and help or advice would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## illinoisgranny

I know how you feel. I have lupus and extreme arthritis in my hips. My new doctor said I had to stop smoking to be in his care. I am now on high dose morphine. It helps. Sometimes you have to give up because of the legal consequences. The only other thing you could do is move to a state where it's legal, like California. My heart goes out to you, but I don't know any other way.


----------



## Partaria

Seeing the midwife for the first time today.

Her registration form asks if you've been "exposed" to any of the following during pregnancy, and marijuana is listed there, alongside cocaine and cigarettes...all stuff I know is "bad."

I don't know whether to be truthful with her. Yes, I have smoke during this pregnancy. Every book I read said that's bad, but oddly most medical studies I've read say it isn't....don't know what to do. I don't want to get into it with her, but should I be fibbing to the midwife??


----------



## yippiehippie

I didn't tell my midwife, she had the same type of question. Actually, I had two (I moved to another state at about 18w into pregnancy) and didn't tell either. I really didn't want to lie since, ya never know, maybe they're cool w/it (they are midwives, afterall). Some will refuse you care, though, thinking that you are putting your baby in danger and to them it's a liability. I didn't want to take that risk. Maybe say no until you get to know her and can feel her out to see if she's cool w/it? Or maybe you could say you did before you knew and see? I don't know, I had a hard time with it too bc I don't like to lie, especially with someone you're supposed to have a trusting relationship with







.
I prob would have ended up telling my first MW, but glad I didn't w/the second. I never got close to her and she was a nurse in the army, so prob too "straight and narrow" ya know?
Let us know if you do, I'm curious her reaction!


----------



## canadianhippie

Sorry to interupt mamas, whenever your ready, heres our next tribe

Autumn/Winter


----------



## Partaria

Hey, thanks for the response. Just an update on this-

I decided i would tick the box for it and see how it went. She said nothing. So maybe no big deal? Our first appt, though, we didn't get through the whole info sheet, so maybe that's waiting for me next time.

My strategy is- if she makes a big deal of it, i'll say i had some before i knew i was pregnant, but i don't now.

I know, I know. LIES! But eh, I've read enough studies that say it's cool that I'm find accepting the risk.


----------

